# Allure Summer Beauty Box



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2014)

The Allure Summer Beauty Box is coming soon! Keep in mind that these boxes QUICKLY sell out, typically within 10 minutes. This box will be $44.95 plus applicable tax and shipping and is about $5 more than the fall box. Rumors have it that it will go on sale on April 29, 2014 and once I have more info I'll update this blog post.

This box appears to be more of a haircare box as many of the items are haircare products.


ALOXXI Flexible Hairspray
BIG SEXY HAIR Get Layered Flash Dry Thickening Hairspray
BURT'S BEES Even-Tone Moisturizing Cream
CARGO COSMETICS Essential Lip Gloss
CETAPHIL® Gentle Skin Cleansing Cloths
DEVELOPLUS Anti-Aging Hair Treatment System
DOVE® Purely Pampering Body Wash
FLOWER Nail'd It Nail Lacquer
GK HAIR ThermalStyleHer™
IT COSMETICS Your Skin But Better® CC+™ Cream with SPF 50+
NEUTROGENA MoistureSmooth Color Stick
NEUTROGENA Ultra Sheer Face + Body Stick Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 70
NOT YOUR MOTHER’S Intensive Hair Unit Renewal Treatment
ONE ’N ONLY Argan Oil Cream-to-Serum Styler
OSCAR BLANDI Pronto Dry Heat Protect Spray
PUREOLOGY Fresh Approach Dry Condition
REDKEN Mess Around 10 Disrupting Cream-Paste
REMBRANDT® Deeply White® Toothpaste
RIMMEL LONDON Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara
RUSK Freezing Spray
SALLY HANSEN® Triple Shine™ Nail Color
SALLY HANSEN® Triple Shine™ Top Coat
Softsoap Sea Kissed Exfoliating Body Wash
TANTOWEL Classic Self-Tan Towelettes
TARTE lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara
Edit: Apparently there will be three Allure Beauty Boxes this year. Some Allure Beauty members recieved notification to pre-order all three boxes for $199.95 which included shipping and handling.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't believe it, but I think this one is a pass for me. I am still trying to get through the hair products from the other 3 Allure boxes I bought...I don't think I could ever do it with this one!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2014)

Hair and nails again, I think it's a cheaper way to bulk up the content. However, I am interested in the IT CC.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm passing on this one, as well. I got one of these boxes last year, and while there was a ton of stuff in it, I didn't really use much of it. Nothing in this version really calls out to me except the nail polish, and I already have the ones I saw in a spoiler picture on another site. LoL


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 22, 2014)

I am torn, I love the Rembrant toothpaste, really interested in the it cosmetics CC cream, the Oscar Blandi and Pureology....

but on the other hand I have a lot of stuff from getting these boxes for a few years.

I actually found MUT through searching for info about these boxes, so it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 22, 2014)

Ahh, I'm going to have to pass on this one...I want it, but I still haven't touched half of the hair products from the FALL box, my hair stash is ridiculous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

Aw, man!  I was going to get this box, but I'm so not interested in about 90% of it.  

My new plan - I'm going to buy myself the Neutrogena Sunscreen Stick and possibly a Sally Hansen nail polish in whatever color I want  :lol:   and save myself about $40.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

I *want* to get a big box of goodies, but... All of those hold and heat-protection products? Count me out. I'm actually bummed about this.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2014)

This is such a great deal! The products look amazing, and I really wish I needed at least a few of them to justify getting this box. Alas, I am on a total product overload, and I know that I really shouldn't be buying more stuff. Look forward to seeing everyone's unboxings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

YAY, so excited!  Roll me around in a pile-o-hair products, I love them all!  I was going to decide between the Sephora Summer Stash and this and I know I would get more use out of this so I'm going to go for it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> YAY, so excited!  Roll me around in a pile-o-hair products, I love them all!  I was going to decide between the Sephora Summer Stash and this and I know I would get more use out of this so I'm going to go for it.


Me Too!!!! I have passed on the last two ABB's but this one is mine, all mine (picture me devilishly rubbing my hands together). Now I just have to remember to be at my computer at 12:01 on Monday.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm torn on this one.  I don't use hair spray at all really so 3 hairsprays in this box is killing me!  I am interested in the argan oil hair product, nail polish, lip gloss, and the Tarte mascara is already one of my faves.  I could use things like the makeup removers (love those for camping), the sun block, and the CC cream sounds really interesting.  I tried the tan towels last year and they worked alright, nothing fantastic but not bad either.  I'm going to have to think about this one!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 23, 2014)

Ohhh, I am toooorn on this. Like @ mentioned, I don't really do hair spray much nor am I tan Towels girl, but I kinda want every thing else! Maybe I could trade away at least the tan towels!

I also always miss out on these and I would love to just score to be like HA SUCK IT INTERWEBS


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh, I am toooorn on this. Like @ mentioned, I don't really do hair spray much nor am I tan Towels girl, but I kinda want every thing else! Maybe I could trade away at least the tan towels!
> 
> I also always miss out on these and I would love to just score to be like HA SUCK IT INTERWEBS


Ha ha, that last sentence cracked me up!  I've gotten two of them now and the first one was completely dumb luck.  I was on a blog and saw something about how it went on sale in 10 minutes,, so I went on the site and wound up being in the first 50 orders.  The second time kind of the same thing - just happened to be online when it went on sale.  So maybe this time my luck will change anyway and who knows if I'll even get one, but I do think I'll try for it.  Everything except for the hair spray, tan towels, and face cream (I never have good luck with Burt's Bees face products!) appeals to me, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 23, 2014)

I have decided that if I am near a computer when the box goes on sale I will try to get one, but if I am not or the box is sold out no big deal.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

First time I could not get a box   last time it went on sale I got on the site and ordered 2  with actually no problem.   I will try again to get a box this time, If I cant get it no big deal .. I aint going to go nuts,   I think I  just got lucky last time.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't use hair spray often and still have some from my last Fall box, but at just $2ish per product I think I will try to pick one up. I will be on a field trip with my daughter that morning so we;ll see how it works out on my cell phone...


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Got the email for the box!  Same fine print as the last few, that contents and nail lacquer shades may vary.  I hope they do, since I'm not too keen on those blues.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think I will be buying this box. I have been wanting to get one for awhile but I am not interested in all of the hair products. Good luck to all those who want one!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I tend to spend less on hair products and more on cosmetics and skincare because hair stuff isn't as "fun" so this is a great box for me! I'm excited to try some new stuff out on my hair. Also the tarte mascara is awesome so I'm thrilled that it's included!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 26, 2014)

So what times does it usually go on sale at? I am always to over loaded to order (still am) but I really want the It! CC cream and a few hair products which add up to more than the box cost so I'm going to try this time. Give me any other tips you have to get it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> So what times does it usually go on sale at? I am always to over loaded to order (still am) but I really want the It! CC cream and a few hair products which add up to more than the box cost so I'm going to try this time. Give me any other tips you have to get it!


It goes on sale at noon. But I would get to the site a few minutes early and try. And keep refreshing your page while you wait for it to launch.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> So what times does it usually go on sale at? I am always to over loaded to order (still am) but I really want the It! CC cream and a few hair products which add up to more than the box cost so I'm going to try this time. Give me any other tips you have to get it!





LisaLeah said:


> It goes on sale at noon. But I would get to the site a few minutes early and try. And keep refreshing your page while you wait for it to launch.


And that's noon Eastern time, so it's 9am Pacific time.  I'm not sure where you are, so I wanted to mention that!  Get ready five to ten minutes early, and refresh refresh refresh!  Sometimes it takes a few attempts before the sale page finally loads.  And make sure you have the right URL before everything goes down.  Allure accidentally gave the wrong one out for one of the boxes, and the shit hit the fan on Facebook because people weren't paying attention to the fact that the correct one had been sent out previously.  And DO NOT wait for the oh-hey-it's-on-sale email.  It will be sold out long before then.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2014)

Ooops. Sorry. I forgot to mention EST.

Also have your credit card in hand a few minutes before the sale starts.

You do NOT want to be fumbling in your bag looking for it once it goes live!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Isn't this the one that has gone live a few minutes early the last few times?  How sad is that I have gotten so many LE boxes I cant keep them straight :blink: .


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm still bouncing around trying to figure out whether or not I want to get this!! It's actually a pretty big chunk of cash for me to drop right now, especially since I'm trying to save money to move soon, but I think these boxes are amazing deals and a lot of this stuff would make good filler for the big Mother's Day basket I'm making for my mom....DECISIONS...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh man, I'm MST so ten for me... I am the parent representative for a leadership meeting tomorrow at the elementary school from 9-10! I hope it will be finished early.. If not, and any of you get this and want to sell me the CC cream, pleeeease let me know.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

Erm...is the link not working for anyone else? I thought it was 12pm EST?

Wow...it's only the 28th...I need a cup of coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Erm...is the link not working for anyone else? I thought it was 12pm EST?


Yeah, but it's 12pm EST on the 29th. Today is the 28th. You're a day early.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, but it's 12pm EST on the 29th. Today is the 28th. You're a day early.


Seriously I was refreshing the page for a good 3-4 minutes before I realized it was the 28th. I need a nap!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

could someone be so kind as to post the link for this . I cant find it    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 28, 2014)

@@sparklesgirlxox - http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/ but it's not live yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be tomorrow at 12PM EST. 

Just realized that means I'll need my alarm set for 9! And still waffling over if I need this or not. I am mostly interested in the non hair items, which...aren't that many.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 28, 2014)

I was thinking about biting on the $199 deal for all 3 boxes without having to join the craziness on day of.  Luckily, I saw a spoiler before the deadline and decided not to do it.  This box just has way too many hair products that I won't use and I'm not sure my nieces would use either.  I got the box last summer and it seemed to me to have a much better mix of hair/skin/cosmetics than this one.  I hope the fall box has more product variety.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

I've grouped the items in this box together on my blog, here's a short cut to the post:

and after looking at it I might pass it's super hair care heavy....but for $2 and change per item, maybe I will.

*@ oops sorry! I have my blog link in my signature area...is that okay?*


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

@@rachelshine better set it for 8:45!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've grouped the items in this box together on my blog, here's a short cut to the post:
> 
> and after looking at it I might pass it's super hair care heavy....but for $2 and change per item, maybe I will.


You did a nice job on your post.  I didn't realize how much they had in hair care.  There are about 3 other items that I like.  So I don't think I am going to get it for the $55-60 total after shipping cost.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've grouped the items in this box together on my blog, here's a short cut to the post:
> 
> and after looking at it I might pass it's super hair care heavy....but for $2 and change per item, maybe I will.


 Beautiful job  on your blog..  Now that I see the items I  don't need hair stuff really.  I wish It had other stuff.   I guess I will try to get the box since its such a good deal.  If I cant get it I wont be upset though.. Thanks for posting everything


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 28, 2014)

@@SaraP Great post! I just followed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously though, SO much hair product when you really line em all up like that. I don't even get the need for all that hair spray. And the anti aging spray. And the freezing gunk? And whatever else is in there. I could understand more if it was a truly a MIX of hair products, but it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm _just_ finishing up my hairsprays from last summer's box.  Even though I use hairspray almost everyday they take forever for me to finish!  My boyfriend on the other hand flies through them so these will go to him and he'll be super excited.  I would totally pay full price for the Big Sexy and Pureology so the rest is pretty much free.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

Ahhh shucks girls :blush: thanks for the kind words! I rarely use hairspray and have my shampoo/conditioner locked down, so I'd really in it for the 2 bodywash, sunscreen, toothpaste, face wipes and maybe the hair heat protector. Is that worth $55???

I skipped the winter box, because I had so much product to use up from the fall box. I'm still working through the hair sprays from that one! I'm totally interested in the IT cc cream, but I'm very tan and I know the color will be off for me.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 28, 2014)

Sign me up for all the hair care!  I'm actually super excited for this box!  There are several things I'm not very interested in but my mom and I are going to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 28, 2014)

Well actually after looking through most of the product descriptions, I may have convinced myself to do the box after all. Now the question is, what color do we think they will send the It Cosmetics BB cream in?? I am a pale beezy, so selfishly I am hoping for one of the fairer shades, but I would guess they will shoot for middle ground and send out Medium? Honestly, as long as it isn't Tan or Rich, I think I could make it work.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well actually after looking through most of the product descriptions, I may have convinced myself to do the box after all. Now the question is, what color do we think they will send the It Cosmetics BB cream in?? I am a pale beezy, so selfishly I am hoping for one of the fairer shades, but I would guess they will shoot for middle ground and send out Medium? Honestly, as long as it isn't Tan or Rich, I think I could make it work.


 I bet it's medium they send :-S. But I plan on mixing in a bit of moisturizer to lighten it up.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've grouped the items in this box together on my blog, here's a short cut to the post:
> 
> and after looking at it I might pass it's super hair care heavy....but for $2 and change per item, maybe I will.


Thanks for doing that!  When you lay it out like that...I think I'm going to pass on this one.  TONS of hair car and I do not need 3 hairsprays.  I haven't even touched the Rusk Color Care treatment from the last box or gotten to the dry shampoo yet either.  I would love to have the nail polish, lip gloss, and mascara but I can buy those separately for cheaper.  I do love getting the box though, it really is a great value if you can use everything in it!

I think I just won't look at Allure's facebook tomorrow.  They always get SO much negative feedback on the days the box goes live, I kind of don't blame them for largely ignoring it.  Some people act like it's the worst day of their life not to get a box and blame Allure when everyone knows it's limited quantities and you're not guaranteed one.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Thanks for doing that!  When you lay it out like that...I think I'm going to pass on this one.  TONS of hair car and I do not need 3 hairsprays.  I haven't even touched the Rusk Color Care treatment from the last box or gotten to the dry shampoo yet either.  I would love to have the nail polish, lip gloss, and mascara but I can buy those separately for cheaper.  I do love getting the box though, it really is a great value if you can use everything in it!
> 
> I think I just won't look at Allure's facebook tomorrow.  They always get SO much negative feedback on the days the box goes live, I kind of don't blame them for largely ignoring it.  Some people act like it's the worst day of their life not to get a box and blame Allure when everyone knows it's limited quantities and you're not guaranteed one.


  It was such stress trying to get the box  last time .  I was able to get one but the time before I didn't.    I really am not even interested in getting one this time. Plus I  don't want new hair stuff and do not use hairspray or tan towels. Good luck though to all .


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

Do these ship out right after they're purchased? I've never gotten one before and I'm trying to see if I can get some of this stuff into my mom's Mother's Day basket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do these ship out right after they're purchased? I've never gotten one before and I'm trying to see if I can get some of this stuff into my mom's Mother's Day basket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 last time I got mine about a month after I ordered it,  Some people got  it sooner  . I had a high up number order and I hear that they start at one and work up the numbers   If your order was a low number you might get it.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> last time I got mine about a month after I ordered it,  Some people got  it sooner  . I had a high up number order and I hear that they start at one and work up the numbers   If your order was a low number you might get it.


Oh wow! That's kinda crazy. You'd think they prep better, aka have all the boxes ready to go by a certain date (tomorrow, next week the latest)! Would be less hassle on all ends I'd think. You'd just need to give the suppliers enough lead time and build in buffer for late shipments.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

I decided to try and get one too. I haven't gotten one since last summer and there's enough on the list that I need/want to justify the cost so hopefully it works out! Alarms/alerts are set :-D


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Sigh. I think I am going to skip this one as well. I bought 5 in a row and am still overloaded with them even after skipping the last one too. 

I ran out of space on my shelf. :/


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Sigh. I think I am going to skip this one as well. I bought 5 in a row and am still overloaded with them even after skipping the last one too.
> 
> I ran out of space on my shelf. :/
> 
> ...


That is heaven.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well actually after looking through most of the product descriptions, I may have convinced myself to do the box after all. Now the question is, what color do we think they will send the It Cosmetics BB cream in?? I am a pale beezy, so selfishly I am hoping for one of the fairer shades, but I would guess they will shoot for middle ground and send out Medium? Honestly, as long as it isn't Tan or Rich, I think I could make it work.


I could have sworn I saw a shade listed somewhere on a blog but I checked my email and it doesn't specify.  I'm excited for that one so that will kind of suck if it's the wrong shade but I guess the odds are good it will be!  I hope they just send out an assortment so we could at least trade them.  I also remember shipping being like a month later but they came quick once they were shipped.  Reminds me of that freakin' Yes To Carrots $2 sale.  It was suuuuuch a pain in the ass but once it finally showed up it was the greatest thing ever.

Got my page ready and card ready to go!!!! And now the waiting..... :hehe:


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone post a link? When I click on the email it just takes me to a page with a picture of the box and Coming soon.... Is that it? I don't see a way to login to an account or anything..


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I could have sworn I saw a shade listed somewhere on a blog but I checked my email and it doesn't specify.  I'm excited for that one so that will kind of suck if it's the wrong shade but I guess the odds are good it will be!  I hope they just send out an assortment so we could at least trade them.  I also remember shipping being like a month later but they came quick once they were shipped.  Reminds me of that freakin' Yes To Carrots $2 sale.  It was suuuuuch a pain in the ass but once it finally showed up it was the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Got my page ready and card ready to go!!!! And now the waiting..... :hehe:


 is it just the page from the email? I feel like it's not correct...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Can someone post a link? When I click on the email it just takes me to a page with a picture of the box and Coming soon.... Is that it? I don't see a way to login to an account or anything..


 That's the page I am getting too I also don't think its right and cannot find anything else either...???


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Can someone post a link? When I click on the email it just takes me to a page with a picture of the box and Coming soon.... Is that it? I don't see a way to login to an account or anything..


Yep that's it! When it goes live it should change to having a link/button on the page to order. Sometimes you have to refresh like crazy, I even have the link open in an extra browser just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 29, 2014)

I am definitely going to try to get this. Since I just started cheering for my college, I use a hell of a lot of hair spray, so this box is perfect for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow the site already slow and won't load.  It isn't even on sale yet.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, the website is already screwing up. This doesn't bode well...


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps the 199$ for three boxes was so they didn't have to upgrade the servers.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think it's screwing up, they've probably taken it down to load with the purchase button. Keep refreshing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Phew, thought I was the only one who couldn't get the site to load!!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 29, 2014)

Eh. Not loading.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone get in yet?


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

@@numbersmom Nope   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

The website is totally frozen


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 29, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing yet for me either


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to get it


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 29, 2014)

Frozen for me too


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

I have nothing. Tried it in 3 different browsers. Comments on the My Subscription Addition blog is that it's already sold out. WTF


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

nope...spinning circles.....


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

@@rachelshine  I saw that too... It better not be true!!


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2014)

This makes me so glad I went ahead and pre ordered. I used to get so stressed, for no reason really. I get the boxes every time no matter what and end up splitting them with my sisters. I can't remember the last time I had to buy body wash or lotion or hair spray. Lol


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

Boo! I was trying to be optimistic but it looks like it really did crash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I haven't seen anyone say they DID get one yet so hopefully there is still a chance once they get the site working


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, boo. I logged on 5 min before hand.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been refreshing 2 browsers since 11:40, there's no way it could be sold out.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not sure I believe the sold out comments. I haven't seen anyone say they DID get on or that the page even loaded for anyone. Everything I've seen is that people are all getting the same blank white page.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 29, 2014)

Can't get in either


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

Someone posted this message on My Subscription Addiction that's supposed to be a message from Allure:

From Allure’s website: Editor’s note: We’re sorry to hear that some readers experienced difficulty while trying to purchase the Summer Beauty Box. While the boxes sold out quickly, we’re offering a special deal to those who were unable to purchase this year’s box. You’ll find the details here—and don’t forget, there will be another box in August! Stay tuned for more information.

I'm so sad! Oh well, better luck next time! (However, I'm not going to give up on trying to get this box until I see the sold out message for MYSELF!)


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't get anything to load either, still. Now I can't even get it to ATTEMPT to load. It's so frustrating, I've been wanting to get in on these boxes for so long now and can never seem to even get the site to load when it comes time. So disappointing.


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I'm not sure I believe the sold out comments. I haven't seen anyone say they DID get on or that the page even loaded for anyone. Everything I've seen is that people are all getting the same blank white page.


Some are saying it says it sold out on the 24th? That has to be a glitch. I would keep trying a little. Good luck, everyone !


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I see nothing. They know the demand here. They need to make it more accessible...at least in the first 10 minutes it goes on sale!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

skylite said:


> Some are saying it says it sold out on the 24th? That has to be a glitch. I would keep trying a little. Good luck, everyone !


They must be getting that from last year's box. That is word for word the message they sent out after the spring box sold out last year and i believe it went on sale on the 23rd or 24th.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 29, 2014)

I've never had a problem ordering them before. This would have been my 4th box but this is the first time I haven't even been able to load the site


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

Ugh, allure load your site already! (Mini temper tantrum in professional office building....)


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait...they started selling the damn thing 6 days early? How did anyone find out about that?! So pissed.

ETA: Nevermind...I see that was from 2013. Still mad the site won't load.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Reading the comments from their blog post about it, some are speculating that they presold so many of those $150 orders that they didn't really have stock for the summer box. Meh, oh well. Saved $55 I guess and now I shall go see what sale Shiro Cosmetics is having their anniversary and will definitely be ordering Golden Tote this month.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

I think someone got confused by last year's page on Allure Access... it's word for word the same message as last year and the date on the article is for 2013.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Got the page to load kinda but it still said coming soon on it


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Reading the comments from their blog post about it, some are speculating that they presold so many of those $150 orders that they didn't really have stock for the summer box. Meh, oh well. Saved $55 I guess and now I shall go see what sale Shiro Cosmetics is having their anniversary and will definitely be ordering Golden Tote this month.


That blog post appears to be from last year (unless my phone is being weird and is confused)


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

The email said they were only offering the pre-sale to 500 people.  There are usually 2-3k boxes available.


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 29, 2014)

Boo! Can't get it to work at all and have to leave for work soon!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

That's all from 2013. A link somewhere is taking me right to that so I can see how its been misunderstood.


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2014)

Since all of the sold out messages and posts appear to originate from last year, I'm thinking there is still a chance for people to grab it. It would be nice is allure released a statement though to clear up confusion.


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> Someone posted this message on My Subscription Addiction that's supposed to be a message from Allure:
> 
> From Allure’s website: Editor’s note: We’re sorry to hear that some readers experienced difficulty while trying to purchase the Summer Beauty Box. While the boxes sold out quickly, we’re offering a special deal to those who were unable to purchase this year’s box. You’ll find the details here—and don’t forget, there will be another box in August! Stay tuned for more information.
> 
> I'm so sad! Oh well, better luck next time! (However, I'm not going to give up on trying to get this box until I see the sold out message for MYSELF!)


DISREGARD THIS LADIES! That message is from last year. I don't think this box has been available to us yet due to server issues! Still refreshing my link!


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone even gotten the page to load yet?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Reading the comments from their blog post about it, some are speculating that they presold so many of those $150 orders that they didn't really have stock for the summer box. Meh, oh well. Saved $55 I guess and now I shall go see what sale Shiro Cosmetics is having their anniversary and will definitely be ordering Golden Tote this month.


*cough* Shiro is doing a local crafty bazaar here next week and doing a BUILD YOUR OWN PALETTE. Yeah. Guess where my money is headed.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got the email to order at 11:07 and clicked through that link still blank page. The article everyone keeps posting is from 2013. If they sold out it is from pre-orders, but why would they send out an email to order? I think it is the site. I am going to keep trying for awhile.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

I honestly think they're having problems updating their site or something, since I did get that partial page that still said coming soon on it


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I'm going to keep trying too but I just feel so unproductive, I should be getting ready for finals


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing here yet.. I'm trying on two browsers on a desktop and my ipad.  I'm kinda annoyed.. this is a long time for nothing to load.  Sometimes one page sorta loads but like someone else mentioned, it just shows the same things as before- coming soon.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

What's allure Facebook saying? I'm the last person left in the world not on Facebook so wondering if that has any info.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

spinning circles making me dizzy :wacko: :blink: :scared:


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Who the eff knows! I am getting a completely blank screen on all 3 of my browsers (Chrome, Safari, Firefox on my Mac).


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> spinning circles making me dizzy :wacko: :blink: :scared:


I'm not even getting spinning circles!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> What's allure Facebook saying? I'm the last person left in the world not on Facebook so wondering if that has any info.


Not a peep!


----------



## vadisrad (Apr 29, 2014)

Reeeeally bummed that the site isn't loading.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

Think they are wedding out the non-loyal?... lol


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Who the eff knows! I am getting a completely blank screen on all 3 of my browsers (Chrome, Safari, Firefox on my Mac).


Ditto. I also have it open on my phone in Chrome too and blank page there as well.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 29, 2014)

Me neither. No spinning circles... just straight to white pages.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

I have to say though, the women on their Facebook page are kind of....embarrassing? Like holy crap, you know there are HUMAN BEINGS that have to read some of the vicious comments you are writing...about not being able to access a website...to buy beauty products? We have some major #firstworldproblems happening right now y'all!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Think they are wedding out the non-loyal?... lol


LOL...they have no idea how little I value my time!!!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

My kids are set with their cereal and cartoons. My middle just woke up and I don't think I've ever poured a bowl of milk &amp; cereal and opened a yogurt so fast in my life  

Really though if I don't get it, I don't get it but as long as I can I'll keep trying. I like the thrill of a good deal when I don't have to leave my chair :-D


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> LOL...they have no idea how little I value my time!!!


Hahaha, I hear ya there!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got the page to load and it still says coming soon...


----------



## bellerenee (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad to know I'm not the only one. I've had the page open for three days waiting for this to go live...


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow these site issues are crazy. This is a first. Wishing all you ladies luck in scoring a box!


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm glad to come here and find that everyone is having the same problem that I am with the black page.  I haven't been to FB, and I guess I'll stay away from that drama...  Good grief, I'm bummed that there is a problem and I'll put on my pouty face, but I'm not going to scream and shout at anyone.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2014)

I keep getting the coming soon page...


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

Screw it...I'm not going to keep my eyes on this any longer, just waiting for them to take my money (like that Futurama meme I love so much). You know we're probably all going to get emails from them in the next few days too, offering that multi-box guarantee again. I bet it'll be more money now.


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I'm glad to come here and find that everyone is having the same problem that I am with the black page.  I haven't been to FB, and I guess I'll stay away from that drama...  Good grief, I'm bummed that there is a problem and I'll put on my pouty face, but I'm not going to scream and shout at anyone.


I know right!  I'm just an African-Amercian naturalista who likes to straighten my hair from time to time.  I will just have to keep trying since this box would be perfect for me to keep the frizz away.  By the way, my name is Valerie, too!


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my god, there are 236 users reading this topic right now.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Oh my god, there are 236 users reading this topic right now.


haha everyone wants to know what is going on with this box!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2014)

got it load and it was still the coming soon page.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

I think they must have sold them out with that presale or almost sold them out.   I was able to purchase all the other boxes actually with just a little effort.  I don't know of anyone who was able to actually get through to the website this time.   The website loaded fine for me all the other times the box was on sale .


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

It just loaded...to the COMING SOON page. I don't even need/want this box but now I feel like I have to try to get it.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, I'm going to keep trying, but either way today is a good day because my Conscious Collections box came in! I always love their stuff. It's kinda like the natural version of the Allure box and I've never had a problem ordering it. Haha


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

i took this as good karma. i woke up at 9:30 and was thinking to myself I kinda wanted this one anyway...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

People on facebook are really angry and calling them.   It would be nice if they made a statement on facebook. strange


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, there are several posts on FB from people that say they called CS who all say its sold out.  I still don't see how that could be since I have yet to see a single person anywhere say they were able to get on, but maybe somehow they oversold the pre-order.  Does anyone know if the pre-order link still worked today?  I know it doesn't work now.

I think it got too popular :angry:


----------



## dnkcook (Apr 29, 2014)

At this point I don't think that they can randomly have the website start working. Anyone else thing they'll set a new date for it?


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe they're having "technical difficulties" to see who's dedicated enough to refresh a page for hours on end until it finally loads... lol


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just saw this posted on the Allure FB page from someone (they got it as a message response from Allure apparently)

Beauty Box fans: please be patient. Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today, but we are working hard to get it fixed ASAP. Please continue to check back throughout the day.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 29, 2014)

I think this is a sign. I've been wavering on the edge of "to buy / not to buy" and since I'm broke and desperately trying to save money so I can move...I think that my credit card does not need another charge. Thanks for dropping the ball and saving me some money, Allure! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

ha, throughout the day. great. so i can't leave my computer now, cool beans 



cari12 said:


> Just saw this posted on the Allure FB page from someone (they got it as a message response from Allure apparently)
> 
> Beauty Box fans: please be patient. Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today, but we are working hard to get it fixed ASAP. Please continue to check back throughout the day.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

Someone also put this on facebook:



> I just got off of the phone with a customer service supervisor who told me to send an email to [email protected] for inquiries on the beauty box and that is has sold out. I asked him how it could sell out if people could never get the page loaded...he cut me off and said "I don't know, this is what I've been told to do"....great customer service Allure. Your lack of response and I don't care attitude towards your subscribers and customers is shameful.


I'm skeptical that it sold out since the site never loaded for anyone and it's still not loading correctly. Seems like an IT problem to me.

But seriously, no one let me buy this. I don't need 293520358052 cans of hairspray and I just placed a big Sephora order today (bad!) because they're on double cash back on ebates today.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Just saw this posted on the Allure FB page from someone (they got it as a message response from Allure apparently)
> 
> Beauty Box fans: please be patient. Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today, but we are working hard to get it fixed ASAP. Please continue to check back throughout the day.


Yeah, I figured this was the issue. People have been trying to get on the site since before 9AM, of course the site is going to crash.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

popular!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm. There are multiple people reporting that they've called in to Allure CS and have been told it's sold out. A little one line update on FB/Twitter from Allure would really be nice!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Someone also put this on facebook:
> 
> I'm skeptical that it sold out since the site never loaded for anyone and it's still not loading correctly. Seems like an IT problem to me.
> 
> But seriously, no one let me buy this. I don't need 293520358052 cans of hairspray and I just placed a big Sephora order today (bad!) because they're on double cash back on ebates today.


Ohhhh double cashback! Maaaay have to place an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got it to load again and it still said coming soon... haha


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

It's finally loading for me, but still says coming soon. boo


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember the page updating to sold out before, right?  Weird that they don't just update it if it's sold out.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Hmm. There are multiple people reporting that they've called in to Allure CS and have been told it's sold out. A little one line update on FB/Twitter from Allure would really be nice!


I feel like calling Allure CS would be somewhat pointless. That CS line is most likely dedicated to issues with magazine subscriptions and the poor workers know nothing about what these irate people calling about Beauty Boxes are talking about. 

I'll probably check the site on and off through the day.


----------



## Reason (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys it is working go!!!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha. For the first time in an hour, the page loaded to say "Coming soon." Still feels like a small victory. haha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

I hate people who act like when companies have issues they have committed some type of national tragedy. Little much?


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 29, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> I know right!  I'm just an African-Amercian naturalista who likes to straighten my hair from time to time.  I will just have to keep trying since this box would be perfect for me to keep the frizz away.  By the way, my name is Valerie, too!


Hi Valerie!  There aren't many of us out there!


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

Someone posted this link on the facebook claiming it worked for her. It just loaded to the white screen for me but I'll keep trying because it's more entertaining than doing homework.

www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy crap...this worked: http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box

ETA: I edited the link, because I was too excited and typed it wrong the first time


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay this one does take you to a functional page but I don't know if it's legit:

https://allurebbfulfillment.com/aa2014f/


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I feel like calling Allure CS would be somewhat pointless. That CS line is most likely dedicated to issues with magazine subscriptions and the poor workers know nothing about what these irate people calling about Beauty Boxes are talking about.
> 
> I'll probably check the site on and off through the day.


I think they were briefed to just say IT WAS SOLD OUT SORRY to everybody, because hella people probably try and call to "just get one more, i had card issues" their CS team is probably not even on the same continent as their web team.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got thru


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 29, 2014)

Reason said:


> Guys it is working go!!!


Mine finally loaded, but still says coming soon.


----------



## alterkate (Apr 29, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> Holy crap...this worked: http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box


Worked for me!! I got one!!!

ETA: I edited the link to the one that worked.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2014)

NOOOOO 

I got it to work, checked out and they won't ship to Alaska this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer! They shipped to me last year so I didn't think it would be an issue.

Oh well, wasn't meant to be. I'll just take the $$ and treat myself to a few things on my wish list at Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck to those of you who were able to purchase!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 29, 2014)

It just worked for me using the same link posted above  http://www.access.com/beauty-box


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Okay this one does take you to a functional page but I don't know if it's legit:
> 
> https://allurebbfulfillment.com/aa2014f/


THATS IT!!!!! its def legit


----------



## alterkate (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Someone posted this link on the facebook claiming it worked for her. It just loaded to the white screen for me but I'll keep trying because it's more entertaining than doing homework.
> 
> www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/


This worked for me!!! I got my box!!!


----------



## klg534 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got one that that link too! It worked... holy shit I always forgetting shipping and tax though..lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

now nobody spread it around facebook until everybody here gets theirs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Got two boxes. Thank God for that link! It was legit.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Gaaah, do I want it???


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Okay this one does take you to a functional page but I don't know if it's legit:
> 
> https://allurebbfulfillment.com/aa2014f/


You are my favorite person in the world right now! This worked (#5199) and I just got the confirmation email, thank you so much  :hugs3:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I got one that that link too! It worked... holy shit I always forgetting shipping and tax though..lol


its okay, still thats only like paying for 1 more product in the box. (things i tell myself)


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear god, $58!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2014)

https://allurebbfulfillment.com/aa2014f/


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 29, 2014)

I was thinking maybe they sold more pre-sale packages than they expected and don;t have enough inventory for everyone else. I finally got through to the coming soon page. At 1:12pm EST


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Now the long wait until it reaches my doorstep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Order #5626!!!!  Thank you ladies!!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Annnnd I did...still kinda bc I wanted to be like SUCK IT INTERNET! Bask in my glory of finally getting this box! Though hopefully I can trade away some of the unneeded things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Lolo22, you are the order right after me! 5625!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 29, 2014)

Got it to work. Used www. access.com/beauty-box Good luck thanks for posting that site


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

I was 5200! (guessing they started at 5000)


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

WOW, we are lucky ducks ladies! Looks like both the new links are already crashing. *clinks champagne glasses* now, to get some work done today!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

alterkate said:


> This worked for me!!! I got my box!!!


 I  got one too even though I said I wasn't going to get one.. strange how it suddenly worked.  I tried to send someone the link I used and now it doesn't work again  I was  5654  what was everyone else.  They seem to have a lot of boxes if I got such a high number.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 29, 2014)

argh! I went away to send ONE email and now it's 404ing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Annnnd I did...still kinda bc I wanted to be like SUCK IT INTERNET! Bask in my glory of finally getting this box! Though hopefully I can trade away some of the unneeded things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Lolo22, you are the order right after me! 5625!


YAY teamwork!

The persistent shall have great hair and those who doubt shall suffer from flyaways!!!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 29, 2014)

I keep getting a 404 error.


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I keep getting a 404 error.


Me too! I'm still trying all the links!


----------



## ChemLady (Apr 29, 2014)

I was able to get to the check out page and got this 

"We are having a temporary problem. The site should be up shortly"

GAHHHHHHH soo sooo close!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

the link worked on my imac, but it said FORBIDDEN on my macbook. (this is why I always use 3 devices for these sales. 1 always mobile)

now even the  beauty box page says "sorry we're having an error"

My boyfriend was on the founding team of ustream, and they were able to accommodate huge simultaneous broadcasts where 500,000+ people were loading and staying on page that had 0 traffic days before. I have no sympathy when websites know they are going to have a huge spike in traffic and don't fork out the money to have stable servers. they've sold so many boxes.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

Omg.still can't get anything to bring it up.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 29, 2014)

Now I think out is sold out. Someone posted an order number in the 5k range.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 29, 2014)

Since this is my first box (I got 2), how long does one typically wait for shipping?  How do they ship since they won't take PO Boxes (FedEx, UPS)?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

I had it all filled out changed my mind when it said $60 then changed my mind again and now the universe is telling me I don't need it lol. I'm going to listen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayArrEff (Apr 29, 2014)

Purchase link now says this: "To all of our Allure Beauty Box fans: Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today Ð weÕre so sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## kira685 (Apr 29, 2014)

i think it's sold out..


----------



## KayArrEff (Apr 29, 2014)

This doesn't mean that they'll cancel the orders that DID go through...right?

"Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today – we’re so sorry for the inconvenience. To make this fair game we’re going to reset the sale for next Tuesday, May 6 at the same time, 12:01PM EST."


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh well!  I hope that you ladies who were lucky enough to get through enjoy your boxes!!! 

I'm going to whine to my boyfriend to see if he'll take me shopping for a "consolation prize".  Being that my birhday just passed, I'm sure the odds are in my favor!!!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 29, 2014)

KayArrEff said:


> This doesn't mean that they'll cancel the orders that DID go through...right?
> 
> "Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today – we’re so sorry for the inconvenience. To make this fair game we’re going to reset the sale for next Tuesday, May 6 at the same time, 12:01PM EST."


I hope not.


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 29, 2014)

It says they are re setting the sale to next tuesday May 6.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 29, 2014)

Doesn't seem like good business to cancel the orders that went through. I would be very surprised if they did.


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ugh, I'm done chasing this elusive beast.  Congrats to all who got it!  I think I'll take the money I saved and buy something else!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 29, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I hope not.


me too. i'm out of the country next week. i hope they honor these orders.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not interested in this box but the pure venom and angst of commenters on the MSA site is keeping me interested!

There are some links on MSA in the comments that potentially lead you to a payment page, but I'd use it wiht caution...

But I just found my new favorite comment.  The context is that someone mistakenly posted a link from 2013 that the box was sold out.  Then someone responded with "STOP SHARING THAT LINK IT IS FROM 2013 YOU KNOW WHAT YEAR IT IS, RIGHT? 2014 2014 2014 2014".

That, plus by awesome Chinatown dumplings for lunch.... great day even though it's really cold!!

BUT, I do hope you all get a box!! I know it's so annoying when this crap happens.  You waste an entire morning, then end up screwed.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

at least they copped to their issues.. but don't you cancel my order allure. that would be terrible.


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

KayArrEff said:


> This doesn't mean that they'll cancel the orders that DID go through...right?
> 
> "Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today – we’re so sorry for the inconvenience. To make this fair game we’re going to reset the sale for next Tuesday, May 6 at the same time, 12:01PM EST."





katyrn said:


> I hope not.





LooseSeal said:


> Doesn't seem like good business to cancel the orders that went through. I would be very surprised if they did.


As I person who was not able to secure a box, I believe it would be unfair to cancel the already placed orders of those that did get through to purchase the box.  If they have more to sell, I'm fine with them selling them on May 6th.  But if not, they should leave it as it is.  They don't need any more disgruntled customers.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, I guess I'll try again next week.  Who wants to bet the same damn thing happens again???


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I sent an email asking about my order.  I will post their reply once I hear back.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 29, 2014)

well if they're going it next week, some people will have to decide if they want the box or whatever the May freebie happens to be that day


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I sent an email asking about my order.  I will post their reply once I hear back.


samesies.


----------



## Glamgal98 (Apr 29, 2014)

This was just sad on their part. I was able to get the last 2 boxes without any problems. My thing is this box wasn't even as nice as the last ones? They really screwed up!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just checked it is showing as pending on my credit card. Hope it goes through and I don't have to do this over next week. Not sure I will do again unless it goes through right away.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Good news!  A few less people in everybody's hair on tuesday!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like they are honoring boxes that went through today - per someone on FB.


----------



## K16759 (Apr 29, 2014)

I purchased a box and emailed them to make sure it went through. The response was-

While the sale was rescheduled for next Tuesday to repair technical issues, all sales that were completed will be honored.

Yay!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh goodie! I am going to be on a beach with my best friend next week for my birthday, not going to waste valuable beach time or entering credit card details over foreign hotel internet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Also for anyone wondering, my confirmation email says "please allow 2-4 weeks for delivery"


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess I'll try to get one next tuesday. I was at the computer the entire time, but the page just would never load. It's good that they're giving us another chance!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm so disappointed.... I tried for an hour and a half and never was able to checkout (even with new links posted). I took today off work because I was so deadest on buying this. I guess I will hope for an opportunity to purchase this while I'm at work next week, but it's not very likely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Good news!  A few less people in everybody's hair on tuesday!


Phew! Fabulous hair will be ours!! And hopefully that CC cream will be sent in variations we can trade as I know I will be stuck with one too dark for my pale German/Russian/Polish skin.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

Sure y'all got this too: 

[SIZE=11pt]Hello,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]As I’m sure you’ve heard, o[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]ur Allure Beauty Box website went down today at the time the sale went live.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]This email is to confirm that before the site crashed, we did in fact receive your order and your purchase will be honored. You should receive your box within the next 2-4 weeks.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Yours in beauty,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Allure[/SIZE]


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

So...will those secondary links work next week, too?

I'm beyond frustrated.I rearranged my work schedule so I could be home for this. I logged on an hour early via cell and pc, started refreshing 15 minutes early, then it crashed. I then spent an hour refreshing like an octopus on crack between my cell, pc, and facebook, only to need to PEE...so I ran to the potty for like 5 seconds, ran back, and everybody was posting those other links.

I clicked on them, typed them in, nothing nothing nothing kiss my ass nothing nothing nothing EUREKA! Bought a box, then hit a key and ended up on a page with that mumbo about the site crashing and how they were "sO $ d&amp;"^*7 s0try" or something equally intelligible...

Checked email. No confirmation. Checked bank, no pending. Checked email. No confirmation. WTF? I sent them an email saying ok, dudettes, I ordered the box but didn't get a confirmation??

I just got a reply saying they couldn't "find" my name anywhere, so my order didn't go through properly, but feel free to come back next week and sit on my glory hole for 2 hours refreshing!

So. Annoyed.

I kinda feel like they should take my info and put my damn order through. I probably won't come back next week.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> So...will those secondary links work next week, too?
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated.I rearranged my work schedule so I could be home for this. I logged on an hour early via cell and pc, started refreshing 15 minutes early, then it crashed. I then spent an hour refreshing like an octopus on crack between my cell, pc, and facebook, only to need to PEE...so I ran to the potty for like 5 seconds, ran back, and everybody was posting those other links.
> 
> ...


that sounds like a nightmare... aweful


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to check my bank account again tomorrow, because I really don't want to end up getting charged for it when they're telling me they don't have my order. I'll definitely spend the money elsewhere, especially after being told to just try again next week.


----------



## IffB1000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, same 2 hours acrobatics refreshing the IPad, android phone, ie, chrome and Firefox on the desktop..... Buy the icing was getting an email from Allure after 2pm with a pic of the box and "order now" link....to get the same rescheduled message! Oh.so.cruel.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> So...will those secondary links work next week, too?
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated.I rearranged my work schedule so I could be home for this. I logged on an hour early via cell and pc, started refreshing 15 minutes early, then it crashed. I then spent an hour refreshing like an octopus on crack between my cell, pc, and facebook, only to need to PEE...so I ran to the potty for like 5 seconds, ran back, and everybody was posting those other links.
> 
> ...


Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just barely made it myself as I was working on other stuff and I only refreshing like a half-ass crazy person by that time. I really don't know why they couldn't handle things this time around. The previous ones were no hassle at all and it seemed like pretty much everyone that logged on right away got one. I wonder how many they have left for Tuesday...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> So...will those secondary links work next week, too?
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated.I rearranged my work schedule so I could be home for this. I logged on an hour early via cell and pc, started refreshing 15 minutes early, then it crashed. I then spent an hour refreshing like an octopus on crack between my cell, pc, and facebook, only to need to PEE...so I ran to the potty for like 5 seconds, ran back, and everybody was posting those other links.
> 
> ...


Did you get to this page:




thats the only way to know your order officially went through. they are really strict on their "when its out, its out" policy, even boxes where it goes perfectly people always email and try to say their order should have gone through. 



Lolo22 said:


> Oh no  I just barely made it myself as I was working on other stuff and I only refreshing like a half-ass crazy person by that time. I really don't know why they couldn't handle things this time around. The previous ones were no hassle at all and it seemed like pretty much everyone that logged on right away got one. I wonder how many they have left for Tuesday...


They started the order #'s at 5000, and the highest I saw was 5600 something, so I think they still have 90% left.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 29, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Sigh. I think I am going to skip this one as well. I bought 5 in a row and am still overloaded with them even after skipping the last one too.
> 
> I ran out of space on my shelf. :/
> 
> ...


I'm showing this photo to my hubby, he always complains about all my product over running the bathroom. Now he can see I'm not alone! :wub:



Justine1988 said:


> I'm so disappointed.... I tried for an hour and a half and never was able to checkout (even with new links posted). I took today off work because I was so deadest on buying this. I guess I will hope for an opportunity to purchase this while I'm at work next week, but it's not very likely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I remember you posting you are going to take off work for this! If I can purchase 2 next week I would happily forward one on to you, let me know and you can pay me via paypal after I make the purchase.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 29, 2014)

My order # was 5413 and I was paranoid about how many they actually had this time.  I didn't know they started at 5000 and was worried because of all the glitches that they'd oversell and mine would be one of them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Did you get to this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was  5654 and it went down for good the second after I ordered I saw


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm showing this photo to my hubby, he always complains about all my product over running the bathroom. Now he can see I'm not alone! :wub:
> 
> I think I remember you posting you are going to take off work for this! If I can purchase 2 next week I would happily forward one on to you, let me know and you can pay me via paypal after I make the purchase.


Thank you! I think I've convinced my husband to wake up (he works nights) and order it for me. If that doesn't work out, I think I'll just take it as a sign. On another note, I keep seeing all these amazing spoilers for the bergdorf Goodman glossybox, and I think I may end up getting multiple of those if I don't end up getting the allure box. Free $25 gift card in each box!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

How many allure boxes do they have? Sounds like 600-700 are already gone...


----------



## SaraP (Apr 29, 2014)

I have 1000 glossybox dots, which means I could get a 2nd BG box free. That or I may just purchase a 2 and 3 "gift" box...


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just barely made it myself as I was working on other stuff and I only refreshing like a half-ass crazy person by that time. I really don't know why they couldn't handle things this time around. The previous ones were no hassle at all and it seemed like pretty much everyone that logged on right away got one. I wonder how many they have left for Tuesday...


I'm wondering that,too. It may actually be easier next week, since so many people said they won't/can't buy.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 29, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> How many allure boxes do they have? Sounds like 600-700 are already gone...


It's in the 2500 range...they number the boxes and we've seen 2500 to 3000. Looks like they numbered them differently this time or they had way more to sell.


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Did you get to this page:
> 
> allure-screenshot.png
> 
> ...


Yep, I did. I wish I'd screenshot or printed it, but I never do despite websites advising me to. (Even when I pay bills online - EEEK!) I hit a button by accident (kid was literally bouncing off me) and lost the page. I'm sure that was the deal breaker, but I'm still going to watch my bank account to be sure it doesn't go through.


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm cracking...if I'm home next tuesday, I MIGHT try again...

Ugh. I have like NO strength.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got tracking info for my box. (I pre-ordered).

It's supposed to arrive on May 1!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm showing this photo to my hubby, he always complains about all my product over running the bathroom. Now he can see I'm not alone! :wub:
> 
> I think I remember you posting you are going to take off work for this! If I can purchase 2 next week I would happily forward one on to you, let me know and you can pay me via paypal after I make the purchase.


ahahahah I just reorganized it today (that was after the "big" quake we had, it was supposed to be a joke like ahha "big" nothing moved, then i realized it was so freaking unorganized. I prefer to sort by brand so they are all back together and happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



sparklesgirlxox said:


> I was  5654 and it went down for good the second after I ordered I saw


Sounded about right. (I have a feeling they turned off the order page, since they had advertised a certain page.)



Justine1988 said:


> How many allure boxes do they have? Sounds like 600-700 are already gone...


2500-5000 depending on the box, not sure if the preorders were additional to the normal number, or a certain percentage of



sarap said:


> It's in the 2500 range...they number the boxes and we've seen 2500 to 3000. Looks like they numbered them differently this time or they had way more to sell.


they def started at 5000, they used to start at 0. I have been double digits order number before

The sent a separate confirmation email to the orders that went through.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Yep, I did. I wish I'd screenshot or printed it, but I never do despite websites advising me to. (Even when I pay bills online - EEEK!) I hit a button by accident (kid was literally bouncing off me) and lost the page. I'm sure that was the deal breaker, but I'm still going to watch my bank account to be sure it doesn't go through.


my cat jumped across the keyboard and sent me two pages back, it allowed me to hit the right arrow twice to go back to it. I'm not trying to accuse you of lying or anything, i've had an annoying box experience before, but it seems like you don't have any of the confirmations of an order to show to allure to prove your case.  (one time somebody had the confirmations and allure honored them!)


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got tracking info for my box. (I pre-ordered).
> 
> It's supposed to arrive on May 1!!!!!!!!


Do you have UPS My Choice??? I pre ordered mine and am having it delivered to my boyfriend's work... but I don't have a my choice set up for that address   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope mine gets here this week too!!


----------



## littlemissbandb (Apr 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got tracking info for my box. (I pre-ordered).
> 
> It's supposed to arrive on May 1!!!!!!!!


 Me too! I'm super excited and thankful that I pre-ordered after today's fiasco.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

littlemissbandb said:


> Me too! I'm super excited and thankful that I pre-ordered after today's fiasco.


what was the preorder?  The 3 boxes


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got tracking info for my box. (I pre-ordered).
> 
> It's supposed to arrive on May 1!!!!!!!!


Yay! Lucky you!!  You're going to have to let us know what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooke11 (Apr 29, 2014)

I preordered the three boxes and I just got an e-mail saying that my box will be here tomorrow!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 29, 2014)

I  am SO glad that I pre-ordered the 3 boxes last week.... I don't usually have a problem ordering a box, but after the fiasco today, I'm

glad my box is already on it's way to me... I wouldn't be able to try to order it next week as I'll be on a cruise ship to Alaska.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 29, 2014)

I did not try for a box today, and this sounded like an even worse experience than usual for most people, wow!

Now I'm torn between trying for one next week because I thought about it and would actually like to try some new hair care, or ordering the entire OPI Brazil Collection which I've been wanting for a while now and which would be about $14 more for a set of 12, and which has a nice mix of shades not only for spring/summer but also some nice year-round neutrals.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2014)

skylite said:


> Do you have UPS My Choice??? I pre ordered mine and am having it delivered to my boyfriend's work... but I don't have a my choice set up for that address   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope mine gets here this week too!!


I do have My Choice but the tracking info came from UPS Quantum View.

It's 12 lbs of happiness btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> what was the preorder?  The 3 boxes


Yes the 3 boxes


----------



## SaraP (Apr 29, 2014)

I took the whole website debacle as a sign for me to try next week! I tried this morning on my cellphone, because I was on a field trip with the kiddos and could get the link to work. Later when I checked I saw the new date and thought I guess it's fate....


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Using the values from MSA I decided to price everything to how much they would cost in this Beauty Box.  Thought you ladies would get a kick out of them like I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ALOXXI Flexible Hairspray - Value $17 * NOW $2.57*
BIG SEXY HAIR Get Layered Flash Dry Thickening Hairspray - Value $20  *NOW $3.02*
BURT’S BEES Even-Tone Moisturizing Cream - Value $20  *NOW $3.02*
CARGO COSMETICS Essential Lip Gloss - Value $16  *NOW $2.42*
CETAPHIL Gentle Skin Cleansing Cloths - Value $7.50  *NOW $1.13*
DEVELOPLUS Anti-Aging Hair Treatment System - Value $20 * NOW $3.02*
DOVE Purely Pampering Body Wash - Value $9.50  *NOW $1.44*
FLOWER Nail’d It Nail Lacquer - Value $5  *NOW $0.76*
GK HAIR ThermalStyleHer - Value $20  *NOW $3.02*
IT COSMETICS Your Skin But Better® CC+™ Cream with SPF 50+ - Value $38 * NOW $5.74*
NEUTROGENA MoistureSmooth Color Stick - Value $11  *NOW $1.66*
NEUTROGENA Ultra Sheer Face + Body Stick Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 70 - Value $11  *NOW $1.66*
NOT YOUR MOTHER’S Intensive Hair Unit Renewal Treatment – Value $8 * NOW $1.21*
ONE ’N ONLY Argan Oil Cream-to-Serum Styler – Value $10  *NOW $1.51*
OSCAR BLANDI Pronto Dry Heat Protect Spray - Value $24  *NOW $3.63*
PUREOLOGY Fresh Approach Dry Conditioner - Value $22  *NOW $3.32*
REDKEN Mess Around 10 Disrupting Cream-Paste – Value $15  *NOW $2.27*
REMBRANDT Deeply White® Toothpaste - Value $10  *NOW $1.51*
RIMMEL LONDON Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara - Value $7  *NOW $1.06*
RUSK Freezing Spray – Value $18  *NOW $2.72*
SALLY HANSEN Triple Shine™ Nail Color - Value $5  *NOW $0.76*
SALLY HANSEN Triple Shine™ Top Coat - Value $5  *NOW $0.76*
Softsoap Sea Kissed Exfoliating Body Wash - Value $5.50  *NOW $0.83*
TANTOWEL Classic Self-Tan Towelettes - Value $20  *NOW $3.02*
TARTE lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara – Value $19  *NOW $2.87*


----------



## PaulaG (Apr 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I was  5654 and it went down for good the second after I ordered I saw


I was 5711.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 29, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> Using the values from MSA I decided to price everything to how much they would cost in this Beauty Box.  Thought you ladies would get a kick out of them like I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> ALOXXI Flexible Hairspray - Value $17 * NOW $2.57*
> ...


 I just take the price and divided by the number of items in the the box....but your way is much more fun!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 29, 2014)

I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something.  Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something.  Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them


LOL! I seem to be getting quite a collection of these tan towels. Other than sample packs that I've gotten them as, I got a box in a Blush kit last year, then a box included in this Allure box and then "low and behold" another whole box in a different sub that I got today. Sad thing is, I'm also nervous about trying them but with this many showing up at my doorstep, perhaps something is trying to tell me that I seriously need some color to my ghostly pale self...


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something.  Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them


I regularly use self-tanning lotion, but am also skeptical about the Tan Towels. I obtained a bunch of them through sub boxes last year and sold the whole lot really fast on eBay for a decent profit. Someone out there likes them!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I regularly use self-tanning lotion, but am also skeptical about the Tan Towels. I obtained a bunch of them through sub boxes last year and sold the whole lot really fast on eBay for a decent profit. Someone out there likes them!





beach16sm said:


> LOL! I seem to be getting quite a collection of these tan towels. Other than sample packs that I've gotten them as, I got a box in a Blush kit last year, then a box included in this Allure box and then "low and behold" another whole box in a different sub that I got today. Sad thing is, I'm also nervous about trying them but with this many showing up at my doorstep, perhaps something is trying to tell me that I seriously need some color to my ghostly pale self...





Megan2 said:


> I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something.  Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them




Take it with a grain of salt, but i use a lot of tanners, and the tan towels give a nice light wash of color, nothing crazy (I am NC15-25 depending) and although they seem intimidating they are pretty easy to use. my tip would be to alternate back and forth between legs (or arms) so do one pass, then do the same pass on the other arm to keep it even. if you do one whole arm then the other then one will be darker than the other.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something.  Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them


I did try them once last summer after I got them in the Allure box.  I have light skin and used them on my legs.  They provided a light glow, not too streaky.  I actually thought they would provide *more* color than they actually did.  The towel seemed to dry up a bit by the time I got to the other leg, so I agree with Gypsiemagic above to do one line on one part of your body, then another part, ect.  Overall I thought they were so-so but I'm not great at self tanning anyway.  I usually use Scott Barnes Body Bling in Platinum on my legs for a one-night only soft glow (but it's sparkly), or Aero Minerale mist in Malibu. Both of those wash off easily and are hard to screw up.  The Body Bling is just a lotion and the Aero Minerale mist is spray-on mineral makeup so they don't actually tan your skin.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 30, 2014)

@@LisaLeah 12 lbs!!! Zomg! So glad I won't have to deal with this again next week. The ladies on their Facebook have turned on one another and whilst entertaining, also quite sad. Just hope my box gets here soon and I have the prettiest hair in all the land!


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks SO much for the very helpful advice about the "tan towels"!!! Now I feel a bit more brave to experiment with these (good lands, since I have so many now)........


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@LisaLeah 12 lbs!!! Zomg! So glad I won't have to deal with this again next week. The ladies on their Facebook have turned on one another and whilst entertaining, also quite sad. Just hope my box gets here soon and I have the prettiest hair in all the land!


I didn't even look at their facebook today - I did last time, and it made me sad too.  People go nuts over these boxes.  While I get it - it's a great value, especially for people who don't have a lot of extra money for beauty products, it's also just depressing that it seems bring out the worst in people. I'm happy you got your box!!  I think I will give it a shot next week and see how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I do have My Choice but the tracking info came from UPS Quantum View.
> 
> It's 12 lbs of happiness btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks ! I finally ended up getting mine too. Also with a Thursday delivery date !!

I'm glad that a perk of pre ordering seems to also be immediate shipping. I do appreciate that.

I was second guessing my decision to pre order for a while, but after seeing what everyone went through yesterday I'm glad I did.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am least excited about the tan towels. I have never tried them . I am afraid I will turn orange or something. Has anyone tried them ? If so what was your experience with them


I love tan towels! They are more subtle than tanning lotions IMO.
And yay 12lbs!! And Thursday unboxings!! Can't wait to see if there are any variations!!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2014)

I wasn't able to get my hands on a box... I'm oozing with jealousy over here. I hope I get one next week... Otherwise, someone let me trade the CC cream from them. And hairspray. LOL


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 30, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I wasn't able to get my hands on a box... I'm oozing with jealousy over here. I hope I get one next week... Otherwise, someone let me trade the CC cream from them. And hairspray. LOL


Ditto! Hoping I can score one next week!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

skylite said:


> Thanks ! I finally ended up getting mine too. Also with a Thursday delivery date !!
> 
> I'm glad that a perk of pre ordering seems to also be immediate shipping. I do appreciate that.
> 
> I was second guessing my decision to pre order for a while, but after seeing what everyone went through yesterday I'm glad I did.


I would be happier if everyone was able to order their boxes already.

But we should make sure to post our impressions and variations etc, in case it helps anyway decide whether or not they want to order on tuesday.

12 lbs...come to momma!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@LisaLeah 12 lbs!!! Zomg! So glad I won't have to deal with this again next week. The ladies on their Facebook have turned on one another and whilst entertaining, also quite sad. Just hope my box gets here soon and I have the prettiest hair in all the land!


I hope you have the prettiest hair in the land too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Which of the hair care products are you the most interested in? It would be helpful to know what to open first!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I didn't even look at their facebook today - I did last time, and it made me sad too.  People go nuts over these boxes.  While I get it - it's a great value, especially for people who don't have a lot of extra money for beauty products, it's also just depressing that it seems bring out the worst in people. I'm happy you got your box!!  I think I will give it a shot next week and see how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The funniest thing is they do this as a charity event. Money made is donated to The Skin Cancer Foundation...Gees people get a grip!


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 30, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> my cat jumped across the keyboard and sent me two pages back, it allowed me to hit the right arrow twice to go back to it. I'm not trying to accuse you of lying or anything, i've had an annoying box experience before, but it seems like you don't have any of the confirmations of an order to show to allure to prove your case. (one time somebody had the confirmations and allure honored


I halfway expected they wouldn't honor it when I didn't get an email confirmation, but was a little annoyed until I read here and realized that yeah...some people would lie for whatever reason. I didn't bother arguing it past them telling me to try again next week. I was miffed about 2 hours and getting SO close, though. I don't know if it was bumping the keys or just the site going down right at that moment, though.

And yep- I have two cats that do the same thing! Ha


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 30, 2014)

All of that catfighting and screeching "You suck, Allure!" over a charity box stopped amusing me after the first few posts. It's sad that people act this way. I should have KNOWN to come to mut to read instead!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

I will admit frustration can cause unnecessarily nasty posts, yes I'm guilty... but good lord people they didn't do it to you personally and it's beauty it should be fun. Some person has to read what you write, witch, but not anymore then if they were standing in front of you!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I wasn't able to get my hands on a box... I'm oozing with jealousy over here. I hope I get one next week... Otherwise, someone let me trade the CC cream from them. And hairspray. LOL


I totally will if the CC cream is the wrong shade for me (I'm very pale - I'm guessing this will be a medium type color) and I also do not use hairspray.  So, if I manage to get one next week and you don't I will def trade you!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> I will admit frustration can cause unnecessarily nasty posts, yes I'm guilty... but good lord people they didn't do it to you personally and it's beauty it should be fun. Some person has to read what you write, witch, but not anymore then if they were standing in front of you!





theblingfairy said:


> All of that catfighting and screeching "You suck, Allure!" over a charity box stopped amusing me after the first few posts. It's sad that people act this way. I should have KNOWN to come to mut to read instead!


I did wind up reading their facebook page later and wow, it did make me sad.  There was some woman on there personally bashing the other women and not just Allure, don't know if you all saw that.  She kept telling them to quit whining, told one person to hire a personal trainer because she posted a video (!!! OMG how RUDE!), and was just generally being completely terrible to everyone on the page.


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 30, 2014)

Was that a woman? Had a man's name..Anthony something...I noticed they made extremely rude posts all over the page, and yeah, told one poster to go to the gym! smh


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I admit I was bummed about the glitch but only because I have to work next Tuesday and most likely won't be able to log in, but not at Allure. Working with IT techs I hear their frustration when something goes wrong. They would honestly like nothing more than for it to go smoothly. Saves them stress from their bosses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooke11 (Apr 30, 2014)

I received my box today. The it cosmetics cc cream is in medium, the Sally Hansen nail polish is a beautiful glittery green, the Flower nail polish is a shimmery lavender color called I Lavendare You, and the Cargo lip gloss is in Tuscany.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh man... really wish I got that box.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2014)

Brooke11 said:


> I received my box today. The it cosmetics cc cream is in medium, the Sally Hansen nail polish is a beautiful glittery green, the Flower nail polish is a shimmery lavender color called I Lavendare You, and the Cargo lip gloss is in Tuscany.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Looks like an awesome box! I was crazily refreshing for almost two hours yesterday and failed! Hoping to get one next week!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2014)

The CC cream is what I really want and medium is my shade! Guess I am going to have to take a long bathroom break next Tuesday!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

:laughno: @@iPretty949 and @@feisty1 :laughno: Hilarious!


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 30, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> The CC cream is what I really want and medium is my shade! Guess I am going to have to take a long bathroom break next Tuesday!


Ahahahahaha!!! Hopefully not a two hour one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

Brooke11 said:


> I received my box today. The it cosmetics cc cream is in medium, the Sally Hansen nail polish is a beautiful glittery green, the Flower nail polish is a shimmery lavender color called I Lavendare You, and the Cargo lip gloss is in Tuscany.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow. The box looks amazing! Even better than I had hoped!

Thank you for posting.

I will post my variations when my box arrives tomorrow.

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Oh man... really wish I got that box.


you still can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The rest are going on sale Tuesday at 12 noon EST.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Ahahahahaha!!! Hopefully not a two hour one.


 I am going to have to have some girl problems that day! Truly it is a girl problem! I need that CC cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't wait til my box gets here. Anyone think that ULTA would do a trade for the fair/light shade for the CC cream? Would they do exchanges without a receipt?


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 30, 2014)

Brooke11 said:


> I received my box today. The it cosmetics cc cream is in medium, the Sally Hansen nail polish is a beautiful glittery green, the Flower nail polish is a shimmery lavender color called I Lavendare You, and the Cargo lip gloss is in Tuscany. image.jpg


Yay thanks for posting a picture! I can't wait to get mine and see everyone's variations  I feel lucky to have gotten a box yesterday.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Can't wait til my box gets here. Anyone think that ULTA would do a trade for the fair/light shade for the CC cream? Would they do exchanges without a receipt?


I did an exchange like that at Ulta once from a QVC tarte set I bought.  They did allow me to exchange without a receipt.  Not sure if they do it everywhere though, or if I just got lucky.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Was that a woman? Had a man's name..Anthony something...I noticed they made extremely rude posts all over the page, and yeah, told one poster to go to the gym! smh


In one of the posts the person said they were posting under the husband's name but it was actually a woman posting.  Anyway, yeah, that was awful.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 30, 2014)

@@katyrn they might...not a bad idea, though I may wait a bit after the boxes go out, just in case others have the same idea! Hopefully they won't catch on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Brooke11 zomg, can't wait! I knew the CC cream would be in medium. Kinda hoping they MAYYYYBE send out a few variations. Doubting they will, but I will test to with my lighter foundations first to see if I can make it work. If not, trading it away!

@@bluemustang ,if you don't score, let us know which products you want! I am probably going to want to part with majority of the hair sprays!

@@LisaLeah ohh, I am mostly interested in the Pureology Dry Conditioner and the One and Only Argan Serum thingie!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Can't wait til my box gets here. Anyone think that ULTA would do a trade for the fair/light shade for the CC cream? Would they do exchanges without a receipt?


Mine doesn't but I don't know what the actual policy is.
Yay for purple polish! And hmmm I don't think I can make medium work so ill keep hoping they sent out a few shades.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 1, 2014)

prettylights said:


> In one of the posts the person said they were posting under the husband's name but it was actually a woman posting. Anyway, yeah, that was awful.


I find it ironic that she was taking the time to comment on EVERY post to tell people they had no life...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

Got my box!!!!!

I am still rifling through it but wanted to post my variations asap!

It Cosmetics - medium

Sally Hansen - Kelp Out

Flower Polish - I Lavandare You

Cargo gloss - Tuscany

Neutrogena Color Stick - Bright Berry

It's a really good box, despite the zillion tons of hairspray!

Sizes of all products are really large.

I hope everyone who wants a box gets one!


----------



## rachelshine (May 1, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Ohhh, your color variations are pretty!


----------



## cskeiser (May 1, 2014)

I just received my box; here are my color variations:

It Cosmetics - Medium

Sally Hansen polish - Lemon Shark (bright yellow....)

Flower polish - Good Bud-dy (teal..)

Cargo Lipgloss - Tuscany

Neutrogena Color stick - Bright Berry

*** was hoping for the flower polish in the lavender color, but oh well... guess the bright yellow will be gifted to my niece.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2014)

Got my box!  Am I stupid that I can't figure out how to upload my pics now?  Will be instagramming shortly.

It Cosmetics - Medium

Sally Hansen polish - Make Waves

Flower polish - Good Bud-dy (teal..)

Cargo Lipgloss - Tuscany

Neutrogena Color stick - Bright Berry

I like that unlike the nexxus anti-aging hair stuff, this one actually explains what it does.  Slows down grays?  Sign me up!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

NO it's not you. I have the hardest time using the mobile MUT!! What's your instagram?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2014)

Let's all use #allurebeautybox for IG so we can see what everyone got!  (I don't know if posting my specific link breaks rules or not so that seems the safest)


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@LisaLeah Ohhh, your color variations are pretty!


Yes I am really happy! The Lavandare color is a dream and the Tuscany gloss is perfect.

The Kelp Out is a great green but really isn't my style. It's also very similar to the Nina Garcia OPI color that was in the last Quarterly box. But everything else is fantastic. And the sizes of products are huge.

Once again Allure delivered an awesome box!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Let's all use #allurebeautybox for IG so we can see what everyone got!  (I don't know if posting my specific link breaks rules or not so that seems the safest)


Just checked with zadadoll and she started a thread so we can swap Instagrams


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131927-any-other-instagramers-out-there/


----------



## rachelshine (May 1, 2014)

I'm also guessing we'll start a swap thread for the color variations on this box once the rest of ours start rolling in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

Think I'll try and get one next week. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

There is a code in booklet that expires 5/15.

It's for 20% off all Tarte cosmetics.

Since the boxes will be delayed due to the website glitch, I thought I should post it.

Here it is, in case anyone is interested.

It's ******* valid at tarte.com


----------



## tweakabell (May 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> There is a code in booklet that expires 5/15.
> 
> It's for 20% off all Tarte cosmetics.
> 
> ...


do you mind if I share this in the enablers thread (or if you want to)?


----------



## emilylithium (May 2, 2014)

hard decision. I think the only item that I really wanted from this box is the CC cream. it is also going to be the perfect shade for me. Maybe I should just trade for it instead of getting a box of hairsprays.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> do you mind if I share this in the enablers thread (or if you want to)?


Of course! Go ahead and share...

I also noticed that if you are a first time shopper at Tarte.com they will email you a 20% off code.


----------



## Geek2 (May 5, 2014)

I just got an email saying that the Alluresummerbox site crashed last week and they will reopen tomorrow 5/6 at 12:01PM EST. Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone wanted the box and wasn't able to order it. Tomorrow is another chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Justine1988 (May 5, 2014)

I'm on a conference call at work tomorrow at that time, so I'm going to try and do some multitasking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

@@Justine1988 hit that mute button girl!! 

Good luck to all you ladies who are trying again tomorrow!! Also, for all those who really want the CC cream, if I can't make medium work for my pale a$$, I am up for trading or selling it!


----------



## SaraP (May 5, 2014)

Ugh... what to do...I just don't need all that hair spray!


----------



## MissJexie (May 6, 2014)

I have decided not to get the box this season. It's a fantastic deal, but I have WAY too many of the products that are featured in the summer box. I'm also moving in less than a month, so I don't need anything else to have to pack. I could also really use the extra money. I am super envious of everyone though and I hope everyone that wants one gets one!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you ladies luck. I hope whoever wants a box gets one easily without any glitches!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

I'm gonna try for one today!  I don't need all those hairsprays but I can always try to swap them or sell them on eBay, it's just that shipping hairspray is really expensive because it has to go ground shipping.  Anyway, I do like almost everything else in the box and it's always fun to get it in the mail and go through everything!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just wanted to wish you ladies luck. I hope whoever wants a box gets one easily without any glitches!


Thank you!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

anyone tried the link this morning??


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> anyone tried the link this morning??


Yes, it just is a page that says:

To all of our Allure Beauty Box fans:

Our site went down when the sale was to go live at 12:01 pm today – we’re so sorry for the inconvenience. To make this fair game we’re going to reset the sale for next Tuesday, May 6 at the same time, 12:01PM EST.

Thank you!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Thanks! Just wanted to make sure I was on the right page...don't forget, you may want to have multi web browsers up and running. Last time not all browsers worked!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Thanks! Just wanted to make sure I was on the right page...don't forget, you may want to have multi web browsers up and running. Last time not all browsers worked!


Thank you, good luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

3 minutes and counting....


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 6, 2014)

The link isn't working 
:/


----------



## mgarcia (May 6, 2014)

I just keep getting the same message...


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Me too


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

page not changing for me!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Nothing's changing... Is anyone having any luck?


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

Again??!!!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Nothing...facebook is showing tons of people posting the link is not working too...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

This link works!

http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/


----------



## IMDawnP (May 6, 2014)

This link worked for me

http://www.allureaccess.com/summer

3 minutes ago. Now it's showing something else. I guess it may be sold out.


----------



## kira685 (May 6, 2014)

it's working!


----------



## naturalactions (May 6, 2014)

https://allurebbfulfillment.com/abb2014m/

So does this one.


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

http://www.allureaccess.com/summer/


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> This link works!
> 
> http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/


I can't get it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Got one


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

guess its a sign....I don't even use hairspray!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 6, 2014)

I think I got one, but I how long does it usually take to get an email?


----------



## mgarcia (May 6, 2014)

https://allurebbfulfillment.com/abb2014m/ 

This worked! I got one!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Use this one, still live:

http://www.allureaccess.com/summer/


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

http://www.allureaccess.com/beauty-box/

This link is still working when I click on it. I'm using Chrome and Safari if it makes any difference?


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> https://allurebbfulfillment.com/abb2014m/
> 
> So does this one.


This link worked for me!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mgarcia (May 6, 2014)

Sold out.


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Sold out.  Congrats everyone who got one!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

If anyone wants to trade hairspray or possibly the CC cream if it's too dark for me (probably will be) let me know!


----------



## numbersmom (May 6, 2014)

Sold out


----------



## mgarcia (May 6, 2014)

Well, hopefully I got one.... I filled the form out, got a confirmation page, but I haven't got an email yet. Stupid me didn't print the confirmation page either. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 6, 2014)

I know it's just a box. But I'm trying not to get annoyed. I rushed home (again), got in, put in all my info, then it apparently instantly sold out the second I clicked submit. The final button. I have screenshots, but I doubt it matters.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> I know it's just a box. But I'm trying not to get annoyed. I rushed home (again), got in, put in all my info, then it apparently instantly sold out the second I clicked submit. The final button. I have screenshots, but I doubt it matters.


Sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really bothers me when a site lets you get to the point where you take the time to enter in all your credit card info and THEN tells you it's sold out. I feel like that shouldn't be allowed and that when you get to that part, your stuff is on hold.


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> I know it's just a box. But I'm trying not to get annoyed. I rushed home (again), got in, put in all my info, then it apparently instantly sold out the second I clicked submit. The final button. I have screenshots, but I doubt it matters.


I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seriously, let me know if you want anything from the box really bad and I'd be willing to trade or work something out with you.


----------



## mckondik (May 6, 2014)

Almost got one -- entered all info then got an error. Resubmitted and it was sold out. I blame my husband for calling me on the device I was shopping from right when it seemed the page would load.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Got my confirmation email.


----------



## rachelshine (May 6, 2014)

Seriously ladies, once we start getting boxes, I will so down for trading things away!!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who scored a box! They are really a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Seriously ladies, once we start getting boxes, I will so down for trading things away!!


Yes!  We can make a forum for trading and help each other out.  I would so trade for the tarte mascara (one of my faves), the lip products, maybe the nail polish, ect.


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2014)

Got 6087 at about 12:08 am, right after I finally got the page to load....seems it sold out in about 3 minutes again... the thrill of the chase! I guess I will start purging hair products this week to make room for the mother load. Excited about the shampoo for seniors - how sad is that?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

I thought their email said they had "thousands" left.  I ordered last week and my order # was 5626.  Seems like they only had a few hundred left?

I too am making room for the mother load! Cant wait!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (May 6, 2014)

I got one at 12:08 Eastern time. It sounds like I just made it in time! I got my confirmation email at 12:11. I don't use a lot of hair products, but the skincare, mascara, and nail Polish make up the value for me. And who knows, I might end up loving some of the hair stuff.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really bothers me when a site lets you get to the point where you take the time to enter in all your credit card info and THEN tells you it's sold out. I feel like that shouldn't be allowed and that when you get to that part, your stuff is on hold.


At Christmas time, Amazon had all those flash sales, and I loved that I could quickly put something in my cart and go to the next item. If I didn't check out within 10-15 minutes, it went back up for grabs. That gave me the chance to get through the check out process, and even add more items if I wanted. But once the checkout process started, it was mine...it sucked going through all of that to run out at the last second. lol


----------



## theblingfairy (May 6, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seriously, let me know if you want anything from the box really bad and I'd be willing to trade or work something out with you.


Aww, thank you! You guys are so sweet. I had a member offer to sell me one of her boxes, so I'm going to take her up on that. MUT- the place to go when your faith in humanity (or at least the internet) has run out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love this place and am so glad I found such a great community!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 6, 2014)

Oh, and my husband was miffed I didn't get a box, too now...considering I deserted him at Taco Bell to race home and try to get it. Hahahaha!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Oh, and my husband was miffed I didn't get a box, too now...considering I deserted him at Taco Bell to race home and try to get it. Hahahaha!


:laughno: :laughno: :laughno:


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

I managed to get one!  But I definitely don't think they had "thousands" as they said.  My order number is 6793 and they sold out right after I got through the payment screen.  Hopefully they ship quickly, I am almost out of hairspray and I really don't want to go buy another can.


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

I've seen numbers from the 5500's - 7100 so far


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I got one at 12:08 Eastern time. It sounds like I just made it in time! I got my confirmation email at 12:11. I don't use a lot of hair products, but the skincare, mascara, and nail Polish make up the value for me. And who knows, I might end up loving some of the hair stuff.


I feel like the general consensus is that it's way too much hair products, but that's the main reason I want it! My hair is forever too damaged, too dry, too short, and too thin so getting a plethora of new stuff to try to combat some of that plus all the other stuff at that price is a major win.



theblingfairy said:


> At Christmas time, Amazon had all those flash sales, and I loved that I could quickly put something in my cart and go to the next item. If I didn't check out within 10-15 minutes, it went back up for grabs. That gave me the chance to get through the check out process, and even add more items if I wanted. But once the checkout process started, it was mine...it sucked going through all of that to run out at the last second. lol


See, I love that. More places should do that. I was so bummed when I tried to get that BareMinerals mystery box a couple weeks ago and I had it in my cart and was looking at other stuff and sold it. I totally thought I had it on hold and then it was sold out. The worst part was that they sent me multiple emails with the mystery box telling me that I still had it in my cart and should complete my purchase. Like rub it in a little more, guys.

So glad you're still able to get one through someone here!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (May 6, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I've seen numbers from the 5500's - 7100 so far


My purchase last week was #5199.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Mine today was #6482. And that was after a few minutes of refreshing and nothing before I found other links on My Subscription Addiction.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 6, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> My purchase last week was #5199.


Mine from last week was 5596.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 6, 2014)

Mine from last week was 5122.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 6, 2014)

I never received a confirmation except that it would be shipped.  Do they send a shipping notice?


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I never received a confirmation except that it would be shipped.  Do they send a shipping notice?


I don't remember...but I am signed up for USPS MyChoice which alerts me when I am getting large packages.  It's easy to tell it's from Allure because the tracking number says something along those lines.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 6, 2014)

Mine from last week was 5399. I think I saw someone post on the Allure facebook page that she already recd her box. Oh and the email I got said it would be 2-4 weeks before shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## badtothebronze (May 6, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Mine from last week was 5399. I think I saw someone post on the Allure facebook page that she already recd her box.


I feel like the ones who have already received their boxes were the ones who pre-ordered.


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

badtothebronze said:


> I feel like the ones who have already received their boxes were the ones who pre-ordered.


I think you are correct.  Last time I think they shipped the boxes in order of order number.  I had gotten in pretty early that time so I received my box quickly.  I want to say it was about 2 weeks, not 4.  Here's to hoping we gets ours fast so we can have great hair and pretty nails   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2014)

I understand the disappointment of not getting a great deal....plus there is a high on scoring it knowing that it won't last....but, it's a little scary to see the fury on Facebook. Yes, they had some technical problems due to the volume, but it has been the same way since the first box. With hot sales, online offers and every popular concert on Ticketmaster...very limited numbers, a lot of buzz...it sells out fast! It is not a scam or conspiracy!


----------



## Weebs (May 6, 2014)

5930 here from this morning.  Damn site didn't want to load for a few minutes and then WHAM, I scrambled to get my CC info in and to press the order button.  Whew. LOVE the hair products in this box and can't wait to get it!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

IffB said:


> I understand the disappointment of not getting a great deal....plus there is a high on scoring it knowing that it won't last....but, it's a little scary to see the fury on Facebook. Yes, they had some technical problems due to the volume, but it has been the same way since the first box. With hot sales, online offers and every popular concert on Ticketmaster...very limited numbers, a lot of buzz...it sells out fast! It is not a scam or conspiracy!


Right? Like I think it's valid to be disappointed. Some of those people on facebook were absolutely outrageous though!


----------



## Lumaday (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Right? Like I think it's valid to be disappointed. Some of those people on facebook were absolutely outrageous though!





IffB said:


> I understand the disappointment of not getting a great deal....plus there is a high on scoring it knowing that it won't last....but, it's a little scary to see the fury on Facebook. Yes, they had some technical problems due to the volume, but it has been the same way since the first box. With hot sales, online offers and every popular concert on Ticketmaster...very limited numbers, a lot of buzz...it sells out fast! It is not a scam or conspiracy!


Completely agree...the people on there saying it's a scam and that people should cancel their subscriptions and basically boycott...I don't get it.  There's a ton of demand and a limited supply, which means that out of every 5-10 people that try only a few are actually going to get a box.  Then you have the link going live on just about every beauty blog and freebie site on the net which means that every time these boxes come around probably double the amount of people are trying to buy compared to last time.  At least they don't allow people to buy 5 anymore like they used to.  I think 2 is fair, that way you can get one for yourself and one for a family member or friend who maybe can't get to the computer that day.

I feel really lucky to have gotten one but I actually paused before I hit 'buy' to double think on whether I really wanted it or just bought into the hype!  I'm glad we have a good community here and can help each other out and swap for products if someone didn't get one.


----------



## PDubA (May 6, 2014)

Was able to snag one today!  #6743  Excited to get this big ole box.  It took me almost 2 years to use all of the last box I got from Allure, time to re-up!


----------



## vlungu (May 7, 2014)

just got my box in the mail today! I purchased a year package as perk for being an Allure Beauty Enthusiast!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (May 7, 2014)

I just got an email from UPS My Choice and my Allure box is scheduled to arrive in Chicago on 5/9.


----------



## K16759 (May 7, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I just got an email from UPS My Choice and my Allure box is scheduled to arrive in Chicago on 5/9.


Mine will be here friday too!! I ordered mine last week at the first sale. I'm surprised on how fast it shipped.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

My box shipped! (I ordered last week) It's supposed to be here next Tuesday.. I was order number 5276


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2014)

Me too! Mines scheduled for Monday though. Very pleasantly surprised with how fast it was shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

I'm happy for everyone who got a box! I'm not the most tech savvy person, because I still don't really understand how it works. I absolutely could NOT get anything but a "here's the beauty box promo!" Page started at 11:02 my time. I'd been refreshing for a good 20 minutes beforehand.It loaded on my phone when I tried that, so why does it not load the link on the pc?? By that point, it let me type all the info into my phone (takes longer), then told me it was sold out when I hit submit on the order. Is it a browser issue? My pc was on IE, and I use Chrome on my phone. I think I would have gotten one if I'd just used my phone in the first place.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

Yes, the screamers on facebook were scary! I was completely bummed (again), but flipping out on facebook? I hope people have more of a filter in person than they do on the internet. lol


----------



## bluemustang (May 7, 2014)

Sniff, sniff no box for me. I rescheduled a PTA meeting last week so that I could get it which obviously happened.. And the new meeting was yesterday and took longer than planned. I reeeeally wanted the CC cream and some of the hairspray.. Is there a trade thread just for this box?


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Sniff, sniff no box for me. I rescheduled a PTA meeting last week so that I could get it which obviously happened.. And the new meeting was yesterday and took longer than planned. I reeeeally wanted the CC cream and some of the hairspray.. Is there a trade thread just for this box?


I'm going to make one right now.  I'd be happy to trade you my hairspray, I really don't use it often and def don't need 3 bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe the CC cream too as I have a feeling it'll be much too dark for me but I want to try mixing it with some moisturizer first to see if that lightens it up.


----------



## nectarbean (May 7, 2014)

I was a little appalled by the facebook comments. Ok, a lot appalled. People are really this upset over hair products?! A scam?? By those standards, any limited contest or venue is also a scam. Hell going to the movies on opening day and finding out the theater is packed and sold out... SCAM! How dare they not build an addition to allow more people to see the movie!

I think a lot of people are really missing the point on this one. The box would lose it's appeal if it were offered to everyone and it would undoubtedly cost a lot more if they had to accumulate much more product to sell. And I really don't see the need for Allure to upgrade their servers for a link that is only active 4 days (?) of the year. It's called traffic people! We can't all go through a single lane tunnel at the exact same time. Besides, they don't exactly WANT everyone to get through. First come, first serve and the like.

/rant


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

Here it is, I made the Swap Forum : 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132060-allure-summer-beauty-box-swap-forum/


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

nectarbean said:


> I was a little appalled by the facebook comments. Ok, a lot appalled. People are really this upset over hair products?! A scam?? By those standards, any limited contest or venue is also a scam. Hell going to the movies on opening day and finding out the theater is packed and sold out... SCAM! How dare they not build an addition to allow more people to see the movie!
> 
> I think a lot of people are really missing the point on this one. The box would lose it's appeal if it were offered to everyone and it would undoubtedly cost a lot more if they had to accumulate much more product to sell. And I really don't see the need for Allure to upgrade their servers for a link that is only active 4 days (?) of the year. It's called traffic people! We can't all go through a single lane tunnel at the exact same time. Besides, they don't exactly WANT everyone to get through. First come, first serve and the like.
> 
> /rant


Yes!  Also people are saying it's not about the supply but they're mad because the link didn't work at all, but that cannot be true or NO ONE would have been able to place an order.  Obviously some of us here got through as did other people who were posting on facebook, so the argument that the link was wrong or didn't work at all is just not correct.  I think the supply was just so limited and there was so much hype that yes, there were probably some server issues, but I like your analogy of everyone going through a tunnel at once - it just doesn't work, and some people get through the tunnel faster and some don't.  Luckily I have super fast internet at my work (it's my bosses home office so I'm the only one on it) and use Chrome, and all 3 times I've tried to get a box I've gotten one.  So not sure if those two facts (high speed internet + Chrome) contribute to my blind luck with getting through or not, but obviously I might have a better chance than someone with slower internet using an older browser.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 7, 2014)

Ordered last week and got my shipping notification this morning 

My box should arrive 5/13 by the end of the day. I will post my variations


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm going to make one right now.  I'd be happy to trade you my hairspray, I really don't use it often and def don't need 3 bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe the CC cream too as I have a feeling it'll be much too dark for me but I want to try mixing it with some moisturizer first to see if that lightens it up.


YAY, glad you made one. I will absolutely be putting up a lot of the hair products (looking at you aging hair thingie). And most likely the CC @@SaraP I'd like to give you first dibs on mine if I can make it work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Laurlaur said:


> My box shipped! (I ordered last week) It's supposed to be here next Tuesday.. I was order number 5276


Me tooooo, except Wednesday UGHHHH the waiting! Are you on the West Coast like me??


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2014)

Ooo make sure to click your tracking link ladies! My email says Monday, but the tracking says delivery was updated to Friday! Yippee!

Also, thanks for starting the swap thread @, good idea!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 7, 2014)

I received my shipping notice.  It is due to come end of day Friday 05/09


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooo make sure to click your tracking link ladies! My email says Monday, but the tracking says delivery was updated to Friday! Yippee!
> 
> Also, thanks for starting the swap thread @, good idea!


Well 1 day earlier for me, Tuesday!! 12lbs of fun, come to meeee! I've been reminding myself to NOT trade for any hair items  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

@@rachelshine Oh thanks!! I'm waiting for swatches to start showing up on people with my NC43 skin tone.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Yes!  Also people are saying it's not about the supply but they're mad because the link didn't work at all, but that cannot be true or NO ONE would have been able to place an order.  Obviously some of us here got through as did other people who were posting on facebook, so the argument that the link was wrong or didn't work at all is just not correct.  I think the supply was just so limited and there was so much hype that yes, there were probably some server issues, but I like your analogy of everyone going through a tunnel at once - it just doesn't work, and some people get through the tunnel faster and some don't.  Luckily I have super fast internet at my work (it's my bosses home office so I'm the only one on it) and use Chrome, and all 3 times I've tried to get a box I've gotten one.  So not sure if those two facts (high speed internet + Chrome) contribute to my blind luck with getting through or not, but obviously I might have a better chance than someone with slower internet using an older browser.


The link most definitely worked, but on IE (for me at least) the buy button did not exist. But the second I pulled it up on my chrome browser on my phone, I got right in. Just too late. Next time i'll have chrome running on my pc, since I definitely have super fast speed on it. I don't get where the crap people are getting scam from, but some of them are posting EVERYWHERE trying to get people to unsub over it. Sheesh.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

So I had IE, Chrome, and firefox...online 15 minutes prior and refreshed, refreshed, refreshed.


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> So I had IE, Chrome, and firefox...online 15 minutes prior and refreshed, refreshed, refreshed.


All of those and no luck?  Booo, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It seems so random how some got through and some didn't.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

I purchased the Fall box and had the same problems with the browsers not working...Oh well, maybe next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (May 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooo make sure to click your tracking link ladies! My email says Monday, but the tracking says delivery was updated to Friday! Yippee!
> 
> Also, thanks for starting the swap thread @, good idea!


Oh thank you SO much for this information! I just rechecked mine and it's been moved up to early delivery of by end of day tomorrow......yippee SO excited! Box number was 5172.


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

How exciting that some of you are getting your boxes soon!  I'm guessing mine will take at least 2 weeks, but that gives me some time to use up the last of a few of my hair products to get ready for the new ones.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 7, 2014)

Mine says early delivery too.  It should come by end of day tomorrow 05/08.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

I'm excited for all of you to get your boxes!

I am really enjoying mine!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 7, 2014)

I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow! I'm really excited to see which variations I get. I've gotten a few of these Allure boxes, but this looks like it'll be my favorite yet.


----------



## kira685 (May 8, 2014)

I can't remember if this was asked already, but are people getting shipping notices for their box? I know I just ordered it on Tuesday, but I'm so impatient lol


----------



## badtothebronze (May 8, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I can't remember if this was asked already, but are people getting shipping notices for their box? I know I just ordered it on Tuesday, but I'm so impatient lol


Yes you should be getting a shipping notice 

Mine came from UPS Quantum View


----------



## amygab1126 (May 8, 2014)

I had a minor freakout because my UPS tracking info said it was delivered to my house over an hour ago, yet nothing was here! I called UPS and they sent the driver back...turns out he'd dropped it at someone else's door on my street. I'm glad that person wasn't home and/or didn't take it (I know pretty much none of my neighbors). Soooo...I took a pic of it all but can't figure out how on Earth to upload (it doesn't have a URL if it's just saved to my computer, so I don't know). Anyway, my nailpolishes were the light purple Flower (I Lavendare You) and a royal purple Sally Hansen (Vanity Flare), plus the topcoat. My Neutrogena is a pretty deep pink (Bright Berry), and my Cargo gloss is a pretty nude pink (Tuscany). I love this box!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 8, 2014)

Figured it out:


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I had a minor freakout because my UPS tracking info said it was delivered to my house over an hour ago, yet nothing was here! I called UPS and they sent the driver back...turns out he'd dropped it at someone else's door on my street. I'm glad that person wasn't home and/or didn't take it (I know pretty much none of my neighbors). Soooo...I took a pic of it all but can't figure out how on Earth to upload (it doesn't have a URL if it's just saved to my computer, so I don't know). Anyway, my nailpolishes were the light purple Flower (I Lavendare You) and a royal purple Sally Hansen (Vanity Flare), plus the topcoat. My Neutrogena is a pretty deep pink (Bright Berry), and my Cargo gloss is a pretty nude pink (Tuscany). I love this box!


I would have freaked out too.  Glad it all worked out.  Your colors sound great.  Mine is out for delivery.  After your comment I had to check to see if it was delivered.  Ha!   It is still out for delivery.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I had a minor freakout because my UPS tracking info said it was delivered to my house over an hour ago, yet nothing was here! I called UPS and they sent the driver back...turns out he'd dropped it at someone else's door on my street. I'm glad that person wasn't home and/or didn't take it (I know pretty much none of my neighbors). Soooo...I took a pic of it all but can't figure out how on Earth to upload (it doesn't have a URL if it's just saved to my computer, so I don't know). Anyway, my nailpolishes were the light purple Flower (I Lavendare You) and a royal purple Sally Hansen (Vanity Flare), plus the topcoat. My Neutrogena is a pretty deep pink (Bright Berry), and my Cargo gloss is a pretty nude pink (Tuscany). I love this box!


That's nuts! So glad you caught that error...

I got to say the Flower polish wears really well. I have had Lavandare on my nails for about 5 days now and no sign of wear!


----------



## beach16sm (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I had a minor freakout because my UPS tracking info said it was delivered to my house over an hour ago, yet nothing was here! I called UPS and they sent the driver back...turns out he'd dropped it at someone else's door on my street. I'm glad that person wasn't home and/or didn't take it (I know pretty much none of my neighbors). Soooo...I took a pic of it all but can't figure out how on Earth to upload (it doesn't have a URL if it's just saved to my computer, so I don't know). Anyway, my nailpolishes were the light purple Flower (I Lavendare You) and a royal purple Sally Hansen (Vanity Flare), plus the topcoat. My Neutrogena is a pretty deep pink (Bright Berry), and my Cargo gloss is a pretty nude pink (Tuscany). I love this box!


oh my gosh... I would have been a total wreck! I was starting to get nervous because I ended up receiving 2 more delivery time change emails from UPS last night so total, that was 4 total notices on the delivery of this box...... I was finally able to take a deep breath when I was cutting the box open. Thrilled with my box (not crazy about the nail colors but oh well, I'll live with the joy that I finally have a hair product stash). Even though, ordering the box was a nightmare and I still feel very lucky to have been able to get one, I have to say that of my experience with this box (3rd one) of all of them, this box was packed SO neatly and nothing at all was broken or leaking!

LOL... had to edit because I just knew that the word "wreck" didn't look quite right when I originally spelled it "wreak"! My rapidly declining spelling skills are sad but funny at the same time....


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2014)

OoOoo! 2 purple polishes, I hope that's what I get!


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

Wahhhh, can it be Tuesday already!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

I can't wait to get mine. I literally signed up for UPS My Choice just so that I could hopefully get notified asap when mine ships!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I had a minor freakout because my UPS tracking info said it was delivered to my house over an hour ago, yet nothing was here! I called UPS and they sent the driver back...turns out he'd dropped it at someone else's door on my street. I'm glad that person wasn't home and/or didn't take it (I know pretty much none of my neighbors). Soooo...I took a pic of it all but can't figure out how on Earth to upload (it doesn't have a URL if it's just saved to my computer, so I don't know). Anyway, my nailpolishes were the light purple Flower (I Lavendare You) and a royal purple Sally Hansen (Vanity Flare), plus the topcoat. My Neutrogena is a pretty deep pink (Bright Berry), and my Cargo gloss is a pretty nude pink (Tuscany). I love this box!


I received my box Yay!  I cannot believe what is included.  And I like the little booklet describing all the items.  I am not sure I will use all these items but, it is a great box.

Flower nail polish "I Lavendare You!"

Sally Hansen Triple Shine nail polish "Seanic"

Cargo Lip Gloss "Tuscany"

Neutrogena Color Stick "Bright Berry"

This is my first Allure box.  I can't believe I never got one before.


----------



## QueenJane (May 8, 2014)

So excited! My box just arrived.  This is my first Allure box!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> OoOoo! 2 purple polishes, I hope that's what I get!


I know!!! Purple's my favorite, so I was so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meghan Coulter (May 9, 2014)

What color has the iT CC cream been?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2014)

Eeeek! Out for delivery!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2014)

Meghan Coulter said:


> What color has the iT CC cream been


So far medium


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 9, 2014)

Meghan Coulter said:


> What color has the iT CC cream been?


mine is med which  is way to dark for me


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

Shipping updated to Monday! Squeal, slowly but surely. 

And clearly we are all pale as heck, so this CC cream will be traded away haha. I wonder if anyone has tried returning it to Ulta yet though *mischievous emoji*


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

Has pretty much everyone who bought it last week gotten their shipping?


----------



## Meghan Coulter (May 9, 2014)

Yep.  Mine is due to come in on Monday?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

I'm really hoping if the people who got them last week are shipping this week then mine will ship next week instead of the 2-4 weeks the email said. I'm too excited.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

My box shipped!! Estimated delivery is Friday! If it gets here early, I can take it on my trip.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (May 9, 2014)

Yeah mine shipped too, estimated on 5/15, that is awesome!!


----------



## Lumaday (May 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Shipping updated to Monday! Squeal, slowly but surely.
> 
> And clearly we are all pale as heck, so this CC cream will be traded away haha. I wonder if anyone has tried returning it to Ulta yet though *mischievous emoji*


I think I'm gonna try that, either Ulta or Sephora....if it's not used and I'm just trading for a different color I don't feel bad about it!  I'm so so pale I just know medium will be way too dark for me.


----------



## katyrn (May 9, 2014)

I'm planning on scoping out my local Ulta before I try to exchange it. Must make sure they actually carry it and that they have the color I want.


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

@@katyrn smart. I also want to just even try their lighter shades to see if it even works! Might have to go to Ulta this weekend because I am really impatient.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (May 9, 2014)

My box has:

Flower nail polish "I Lavendare You!"

Sally Hansen Triple Shine nail polish "Reef-Raf"

Cargo Lip Gloss "Tuscany"

Neutrogena Color Stick "Bright Berry"

iT CC Cream "Medium"


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2014)

Oh man I got the polish duds!!! Seriously Mac n cheese and baby vomit colors!  real names are SH Statemint and Flower Eye of the Tiger Lily. Oh well, I wasn't really planning to keep them anyway. I also got the It CC cream in medium and I will say that's its light for a medium so I could probably make it work. I already have a HG CC cream though so it'll be swapped. So happy with everything else!!


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

@@Lolo22 Awww man!! Statement isn't like...awful, I just feel it would love so gorgeous on someone with darker skin, not my pale self!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

I got my shipping notice!  Expected delivery is 5/16 but I really hope it comes a day early because we are going out of town on the 16th and will be long gone by the time UPS comes.  Either way at least it's no where near 2-4 weeks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2014)

my 2 boxes came. ill open and post in a little bit...


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 10, 2014)

So I received my box yesterday and I got:

FB polish in I Lavendare You

SH polish in Seanic

it CC in Medium

Neutrogena color stick in Bright Berry

Cargo gloss in Tuscany


----------



## Lolo22 (May 11, 2014)

By the way, these body washes smell amazing!!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 11, 2014)

@@Lolo22 Aww...I'd have been disappointed with those polishes, too! Good thing the rest of the box is awesome. I agree with you about the body wash!


----------



## Lumaday (May 12, 2014)

How is everyone liking the things in the box?  Mine comes on Thursday, can't wait.  My boyfriend will probably say "why do you need all that stuff??" but whatever, lol, he knows I'm a product hoarder.

I'm most excited about the two lip products (I've never tried Cargo but I know it's a great brand), the CC cream to see if the color will work for me, the Tarte mascara since it's my HG mascara, the Argan Oil hair cream, the nail polish to see what colors I get, and the facial wipes and sunscreen will be great for camping this summer.  I'll probably trade the hairsprays, CC cream if it's too dark, Burt's Bees cream, and the Redken paste because that doesn't sound good for long hair.


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

STALKING my UPS tracking right now. Says it's out for delivery by the end of the day. AYYYYE


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Lolo22 Awww man!! Statement isn't like...awful, I just feel it would love so gorgeous on someone with darker skin, not my pale self!


Yeah, same here! They are not a pasty girl's kind of colors lol. At least they are summery though.



amygab1126 said:


> @@Lolo22 Aww...I'd have been disappointed with those polishes, too! Good thing the rest of the box is awesome. I agree with you about the body wash!


Granted, I haven't tried everything yet but I think the body washes are my favorite thing in the box!


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

UPS man is here!! Can it be??


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

UPS get here already!!  This "Out for Delivery" thing makes me INSANE


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> UPS man is here!! Can it be??


HOLY CRAP this box is freaking HEAVY!


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

@@Lolo22 you weren't joking about the body washes! They smell delicious &lt;3 &lt;3 

I also got the mac n cheese nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But my lip colors are super pretty! I got Tuscany in the Cargo Gloss and Bright Berry in Neutrogena. Not sure yet if I'll be able to pull off the CC. Have such crap lighting in my room. 

Also, so.much.hair.stuff.


----------



## Lumaday (May 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Lolo22 you weren't joking about the body washes! They smell delicious &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> I also got the mac n cheese nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But my lip colors are super pretty! I got Tuscany in the Cargo Gloss and Bright Berry in Neutrogena. Not sure yet if I'll be able to pull off the CC. Have such crap lighting in my room.
> 
> Also, so.much.hair.stuff.


I wonder if those colors will look better on than in the bottle.  Because I'm bored I just looked up reviews of them online, and in photos they look decent!  Then again I like to paint my nails every color of the rainbow so weird colors don't bother me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

Just got my box! My variations:

Cargo lipgloss in Tuscany

CC cream in Medium

Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pixie Slicks (Hot pink)

Flower Nailpolish in Good Bud-dy (Turquoise)

Neutrogena Moiosturesmooth color stick in Bright Berry


----------



## katyrn (May 12, 2014)

This box was a really nice thing to come home to today! 

I got the Sally Hansen in Wavy Blue (nice, but dark for the spring/summer).

Cargo lip gloss in Tuscany

Neutrogena in Bright Berry

CC cream in medium

Flower nail polish in Good Bud-dy

Overall, I LOVE this box. My mom and I split a box and I can't wait for us to start using these products. Can't wait to see the other color variations in the Sally Hansen nail polish. Also, I'm still going to see about switching out my CC cream. I am just far too pale for it.


----------



## linda37027 (May 13, 2014)

Got my box last Thursday. I ordered on the 29th. Somehow I got through. I think this is the quickest it has come which makes up a little for the hassle of ordering. I think this is a good box for me. I am using most everything. I blow dry my hair and use hairspray so I am set for that for  while. I got the Sally Hansen Statemint. Not my color. I will probably give this away. I am trying to narrow my nail polish down to colors I like. I also got the Flower Eye of the Tiger Lily. This is an unusual orange color I didn't have. It is also a jelly and somewhat sheer. I may keep haven't decided. Also giving my sister the tan towels and Pureology for colored hair. Lucky for me the It medium works. I actually had some samples of this I had tried and liked it. 

One item I'm not sure what to do with. Anybody know what the Redken Mess around 10 is for? When to use it, etc.?

Overall really excited for this box!


----------



## rachelshine (May 13, 2014)

@@linda37027 I think the Redkin stuff is used for texturizing hair, apparently creates "seperation" whatever that means. Definitely meant for shorter hair, not my long locks. I am either trading or giving it to my mom. I think a sample came in an Ulta GWP last month and I gave it to her, so I'll see if she likes it.

In other exciting news, I think, somehow, I am actually able to use the CC cream in medium?! IDK how but yay! I may go into Ulta still and just check out the lighter shade, but I'm afraid that will look ashy. I love that it has 50 SPF in it, it's already like 100 here in Phoenix.


----------



## rachelshine (May 13, 2014)

Annnnnd I lied. I am now seeing my face in the outdoors and my lord, I need to wash it off ASAP. It's not horrible, but just a tad Oompa on me lol. *tear*


----------



## badtothebronze (May 13, 2014)

I received my box today!!

flower: I Lavendare You

SH: Dream Sequins (rose gold glitter-I don't have anything like it!)


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2014)

badtothebronze said:


> I received my box today!!
> 
> flower: I Lavendare You
> 
> SH: Dream Sequins (rose gold glitter-I don't have anything like it!)


i hope i get the same colors!! which pretty much means i'll be getting the mac n cheese and lime green polishes ugh lol


----------



## theblingfairy (May 13, 2014)

kira685 said:


> i hope i get the same colors!! which pretty much means i'll be getting the mac n cheese and lime green polishes ugh lol


I literally said the same thing out loud before I read this post. Ha!

Loooooooove rose gold.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 13, 2014)

I got my boxes today! I only opened one, though, since the other one is for my mom and she doesn't get here until Friday.

My box had the Flower nail polish in Good Bud-dy (a nice teal-y blue) and the lime/grass green Sally Hansen polish... I don't have that bottle next to me with the proper name and am too lazy to get it right now, lol.


----------



## Lumaday (May 15, 2014)

Got my box, everything arrived perfect...I have to commend them on their careful packaging.  This is my third box and I've never had anything damaged, leaking, or missing which is great!

My variables were:

Sally Hansen Hypnautical, OMG this looks GORGEOUS

Flower Good Bud-dy...love the shade, I'm a sucker for teal and blue.  It looks like the SH will look great layered over this polish too so it's a good duo.

Same gloss and IT cream as everyone else.  I think I can make the IT cream work, suprisingly, it's a little too dark but once I get a tan it'll be fine.  I tried it today and unfortunately I'm not a fan of how it makes my skin look though.  It seems to really emphasize my pores.  I'll give it another shot tomorrow and if I still don't like it I'm trading or selling it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 17, 2014)

thank you cancun, the medium cc cream is perfect now after 8 days of carefully controlled tanning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2014)

I am loving the CC cream...surprisingly so.

I've been putting it under my BB cream when I want full (yet natural looking) coverage.

It's really an amazing product. I can see it being a part of my daily rotation.

Has anyone had any good experiences w/ any of the other products? Would love to know your reactions.

(I haven't really tried anything else in the box yet, besides the Flower polish and the gloss)


----------



## Lumaday (May 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am loving the CC cream...surprisingly so.
> 
> I've been putting it under my BB cream when I want full (yet natural looking) coverage.
> 
> ...


I wish the CC cream worked for me.  It's just too heavy looking on my skin and really makes every pore stand out on me, boo!  Glad to hear you are having good luck with it though!

The other things I've tried:  Both lip products and I really like them both.  The berry color is just gorgeous.  

I tried out the Neutrogena sunblock today.  It applied easily, doesn't feel too greasy or heavy, and was easy to rub in.

The GKHair ThermalStyleHer I tried last night, it's non-greasy and my hair feels really soft today.

The Softsoap body wash smells like heaven!  Lathered really well and made my skin feel great.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 17, 2014)

I've tried a few things 

The Pureology smells amazing! Although I've only used it once so I'm not sure if I like it yet.

Love the scent if the GK thermal style her, and it seems to really help smooth my hair out (when straightened).

Both lip products are nice. The lip crayon is so fun and the color works well for me. The cargo lip gloss is okay but it takes forever to apply because the wand doesn't hold much product.

I had already purchased the Dove body wash at Target prior to receiving my box. I have tons of washes but I can't stop using the Dove! I looove the scent and it's really moisturizing.

Also I've been using the Tarte mascara and it's wonderful!! Stays on my lashes and makes them super dark, long, and volumized. I'll be sad when I use it up because I would *never* spend so much on a mascara (although I may have to start haha. I'm a total maybelline mascara girl).


----------



## Lumaday (May 17, 2014)

badtothebronze said:


> I've tried a few things
> 
> The Pureology smells amazing! Although I've only used it once so I'm not sure if I like it yet.
> 
> ...


I've been using the Tarte mascara for a long time and it's my HG.  I love that it adds length and definition but doesn't clump, flake, or smear on me.  It's also super easy to layer for more 'oomph' and doesn't irritate my eyes.  I hate mascaras that take forever to apply and you have to be so so careful with - the Tarte one is quick, easy, and works!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 17, 2014)

I want to mail one of these to something. Anyone have any ideas on how to do this in the most cost effective way? I don't think they would fit into any of the flat rate options from the post office.


----------



## brandyk (May 18, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I want to mail one of these to something. Anyone have any ideas on how to do this in the most cost effective way? I don't think they would fit into any of the flat rate options from the post office.


i think UPS. but to be clear, when i send something UPS i print out my label at home and wait for a day that UPS will be here or drop it off at the UPS store. their retail surcharges are outrageous.  UPS is how I do all my big heavy boxes, it's usually about $20 to send around 20 lbs.


----------



## Weebs (May 18, 2014)

I got my box on Friday. I love all the hair stuff (not the hairsprays though).  My variations are SH - Seanic (very pretty teal glitter) and Flower - the lavender color.  I'm not one for lip stuffs, so these are going in the swap pile.  All the rest of the stuff I will certainly use up!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 18, 2014)

my boyfriend smelled really good after using the sea kissed body wash. mmmmm. yummy.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 19, 2014)

I used a couple of the things from my box this morning.  I used the GK thermal cream and the One 'n Only cream/serum together to blow dry my hair this morning, then I used the Oscar Blandi thermal spray before I flat ironed, and my hair is seriously so soft and shiny!  I am loving all 3!  I don't know how I lived this long without the Oscar Blandi in my life!


----------



## badtothebronze (May 22, 2014)

So... I only just realized with the IT CC Cream the second ingredient is snail secretion. I'm not sure how I feel about this haha!! I'm wondering what's in my other beauty products now.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

badtothebronze said:


> So... I only just realized with the IT CC Cream the second ingredient is snail secretion. I'm not sure how I feel about this haha!! I'm wondering what's in my other beauty products now.


oh my gosh, weird!! I always wonder how the heck they get these kind of things in the first place??!!  Is there someone out there with the job title of snail scraper?? :wassatt:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

My variables ended up being the Lavendare You Flower polish and I can't remember the name of my Sally Hansen polish but it was the darker purple shade some of you other ladies got as well.

I kind of feel like Lavendare You is almost a dupe of Ramona from last month's Maven collection except I think I like this one more.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 2, 2014)

I just opened the toothpaste last night and my tube is only half full!  Kind of disappointing for a 10 dollar toothpaste.  Did anyone else have this problem?  I'm going to email Allure customer service about it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I just opened the toothpaste last night and my tube is only half full!  Kind of disappointing for a 10 dollar toothpaste.  Did anyone else have this problem?  I'm going to email Allure customer service about it.


Oh, I should check mine. I have 2 other tubes of toothpaste that go into rotation before this one lol.

In semi-related news, I used the Not Your Mothers mask last night and my hair has never felt so soft!  This was a great surprise since this is not a brand I would usually buy.  I also love the dry conditioner.  I'm very pleased with this box so far!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 2, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I just opened the toothpaste last night and my tube is only half full!  Kind of disappointing for a 10 dollar toothpaste.  Did anyone else have this problem?  I'm going to email Allure customer service about it.


@prettylights 

Rembrant tubes have 3 oz of toothpaste

a traditional tube of say Crest has about 6oz

so yeah, its about half, but not by a mistake.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I just opened the toothpaste last night and my tube is only half full!  Kind of disappointing for a 10 dollar toothpaste.  Did anyone else have this problem?  I'm going to email Allure customer service about it.


I buy them all the time. It's how they come.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 3, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> @prettylights
> 
> Rembrant tubes have 3 oz of toothpaste
> 
> ...





mishmish said:


> I buy them all the time. It's how they come.


Oh ok, I've never used this brand before so I had no idea.  Just seems silly to make the tube so big for it to be half full!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Oh ok, I've never used this brand before so I had no idea.  Just seems silly to make the tube so big for it to be half full!


Super silly! But at least now I know for when I get to it. 

In other news, I do like the dry conditioner, tho not sure what it's really doing besides smelling YUMMY.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Oh ok, I've never used this brand before so I had no idea.  Just seems silly to make the tube so big for it to be half full!


it's actually just stiff plastic instead of the foldable kind, i think so it holds it's shape and can sit on it's lid upside down on your counter and look pretty no matter how much you have left. regular tubes aren't cute once they are semi-used. I know I buy rembrandt products solely because they are way cuter than other brands.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 13, 2014)

The Fall one is coming soon isnt it?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 14, 2014)

@@cupcake85bomb I purchased one on 7/23 and another one on 11/23 of last year, so I think those were the fall and winter boxes.  If it stays around the same time then yes, in a little over a month we should see the fall box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 15, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> @@cupcake85bomb I purchased one on 7/23 and another one on 11/23 of last year, so I think those were the fall and winter boxes.  If it stays around the same time then yes, in a little over a month we should see the fall box.


crap. i'll be out of the country on july 23rd :///


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 15, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> @@cupcake85bomb I purchased one on 7/23 and another one on 11/23 of last year, so I think those were the fall and winter boxes. If it stays around the same time then yes, in a little over a month we should see the fall box.


Thanks Kimberly, thats what I thought


----------



## Reason (Jul 4, 2014)

Shouldn't there be a beauty box soon?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it should be announced and sold this month?


----------



## Queennie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey guys! I am new to this subscription and can't find any information really, could someone explain what this box is to me?


----------



## Animezing (Jul 4, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Hey guys! I am new to this subscription and can't find any information really, could someone explain what this box is to me?


It's a box filled with around 22 full size beauty products, mostly drugstore items. Allure releases these boxes 4 times a year (spring, summer, fall, &amp; winter). There are a limited number sold (5000, I think) so they usually sell out within 15 minutes. Cost for each of box is $54.95 ($10 for S/H and $45.95 for the box).

Here is a link to what was in past boxes.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131873-allure-beauty-boxes-2010-present/

Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 4, 2014)

Animezing said:


> It's a box filled with around 22 full size beauty products, mostly drugstore items. Allure releases these boxes 4 times a year (spring, summer, fall, &amp; winter). There are a limited number sold (5000, I think) so they usually sell out within 15 minutes. Cost for each of box is $54.95 ($10 for S/H and $45.95 for the box).
> 
> Here is a link to what was in past boxes.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131873-allure-beauty-boxes-2010-present/
> 
> Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!!


----------



## MET (Jul 7, 2014)

I remember reading that some individuals were able to pre-order the Summer box (it cost more) and I'm curious how this was done.  Was it an invitation only pre-order or through a specific link?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2014)

MET said:


> I remember reading that some individuals were able to pre-order the Summer box (it cost more) and I'm curious how this was done.  Was it an invitation only pre-order or through a specific link?


Yes it was. You had to pre-order all 3 boxes for the year.


----------



## MET (Jul 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> MET, on 07 Jul 2014 - 9:23 PM, said: I remember reading that some individuals were able to pre-order the Summer box (it cost more) and I'm curious how this was done. Was it an invitation only pre-order or through a specific link? Yes it was. You had to pre-order all 3 boxes for the year.


   Thanks!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2014)

MET said:


> I remember reading that some individuals were able to pre-order the Summer box (it cost more) and I'm curious how this was done.  Was it an invitation only pre-order or through a specific link?


If you were signed up as an allure beauty insider you got the email.  At the time, we didn't know they were increasing the price of the box so it was a gamble, but once the price was released it worked out to like $8 extra a box.  That's worth it to me to ensure that I get one and to not look like a slacker at meetings, frantically hitting the refresh button.


----------



## Animezing (Jul 11, 2014)

Animezing said:


> It's a box filled with around 22 full size beauty products, mostly drugstore items. Allure releases these boxes 4 times a year (spring, summer, fall, &amp; winter). There are a limited number sold (5000, I think) so they usually sell out within 15 minutes. Cost for each of box is $54.95 ($10 for S/H and $45.95 for the box).
> 
> Here is a link to what was in past boxes.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131873-allure-beauty-boxes-2010-present/
> 
> Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry, My bad. :blush:   Allure releases these boxes 3 times a year *not* 4 (summer, fall, &amp; winter). I guess it was just wishful thinking on my part, that there were 4 boxes instead of just the 3.


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 13, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> If you were signed up as an allure beauty insider you got the email.  At the time, we didn't know they were increasing the price of the box so it was a gamble, but once the price was released it worked out to like $8 extra a box.  That's worth it to me to ensure that I get one and to not look like a slacker at meetings, frantically hitting the refresh button.


Did you get any notice that your pre-order was shipping or processing?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 13, 2014)

junkiejk said:


> Did you get any notice that your pre-order was shipping or processing?


Yes we got shipping notices. I don't think the next box is until August though.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Yes we got shipping notices. I don't think the next box is until August though.


I just checked my email from last year's fall box:  It went on sale on July 23rd, and I received a shipping notice on August 2nd.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't they release the contents of the box by now?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Don't they release the contents of the box by now?


They release contents a few weeks before it goes on sale.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> They release contents a few weeks before it goes on sale.


I think in the past they have also announced it in the Allure magazine during the month it goes on sale and I don't remember seeing anything about it in the July issue of Allure. I think that the last box was a bit later than in the past and ran over to the next month so maybe it will make this one an August box (out later part of August with shipping in September)...... maybe? just thinking? oh who knows with them anymore?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 14, 2014)

This is the fine print that was in the pre-order sign up email.

It looks like the next box is august....

You must be an Allure Beauty Enthusiast and a legal resident of one of the 50 United States or the District of Columbia and at least 18 years of age as of the date of submission. Complete and submit the Allure Beauty Box purchase form as directed starting April 15, 2014 at 12:01 PM EST to receive one (1) May, one (1) August, and one (1) December 2014 Beauty Box (ARV $750). Transaction must be completed by April 22, 2014 at 11:59 PM EST. Unique code good for one use only. Please allow six to eight weeks for delivery once the box is made available for purchase to the public. Sponsor is not responsible for errors in the administration or fulfillment of this promotion, including but not limited to human and technical errors.


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> This is the fine print that was in the pre-order sign up email.
> 
> It looks like the next box is august....
> 
> You must be an Allure Beauty Enthusiast and a legal resident of one of the 50 United States or the District of Columbia and at least 18 years of age as of the date of submission. Complete and submit the Allure Beauty Box purchase form as directed starting April 15, 2014 at 12:01 PM EST to receive one (1) May, one (1) August, and one (1) December 2014 Beauty Box (ARV $750). Transaction must be completed by April 22, 2014 at 11:59 PM EST. Unique code good for one use only. Please allow six to eight weeks for delivery once the box is made available for purchase to the public. Sponsor is not responsible for errors in the administration or fulfillment of this promotion, including but not limited to human and technical errors.


Ooh, hopefully I can get this one.  Oh, so if we didn't purchase the bundle, we are out?


----------



## Animezing (Jul 15, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Ooh, hopefully I can get this one.  Oh, so if we didn't purchase the bundle, we are out?


Just be sure to try during the first 15 minutes of the sale. Otherwise, they're all sold out. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 15, 2014)

So, I am an Allure Enthusiast, but I am new to these beauty boxes. I assume you receive the email to purchase all of them at the beginning of the year, but if you didn't do that when would the next box go on sale? It looks like the next one ships in August...so does it go on sale this week?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> So, I am an Allure Enthusiast, but I am new to these beauty boxes. I assume you receive the email to purchase all of them at the beginning of the year, but if you didn't do that when would the next box go on sale? It looks like the next one ships in August...so does it go on sale this week?


We usually find out about it a few weeks before it goes on sale, so it's not going to be next week.

And yes, the pre-order email went out early in the year.


----------



## phanne (Jul 15, 2014)

If I recall correctly, we found out the contents on the Monday before it went on sale, the following Tuesday. So, if it goes on sale on July 29, we should hear next Monday what's in it. That's if they are consistent with such things, which I'm finding is rare.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 18, 2014)

I did the presale but I am still dying for news on the box.  WHY ARE YOU MAKING ME WAIT, ALLURE?!!  If it goes on sale the 29th instead of the 22nd, that's a week later than the past few years.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 18, 2014)

So is there a secret to actually being able to buy one of these? I saw a lot of people had problems with the Hautelook bag because it sold out so quickly. I was a lucky one, I purchased it through the iphone app almost immediately upon going on sale. I see there is an Allure Beauty ishop, will it be on sale through that app or only through the website?


----------



## littlemissbandb (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got this email. It states that new new box will be delivered in September now instead of August. So I'm assuming it will go on sale end of August for those of you who didn't pre-order.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

littlemissbandb said:


> Just got this email. It states that new new box will be delivered in September now instead of August. So I'm assuming it will go on sale end of August for those of you who didn't pre-order.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


yes. I just got the same email. I emailed them back to find out when the contents of the box will be revealed.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

So sad to hear this.... I missed out on the last one, so it seems like I've been waiting forever for this to come out.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahhhh man. I've been anxiously awaiting news about this one. On the bright side, I might be less broke by then and better able to afford it.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 25, 2014)

That is exactly what I was thinking! I need a few weeks to get the sub box spending back under control! I really want this box, I think...can't wait to see the contents!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Me too. Gotta reign in that credit card debit for the moment lol.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 28, 2014)

littlemissbandb said:


> Just got this email. It states that new new box will be delivered in September now instead of August. So I'm assuming it will go on sale end of August for those of you who didn't pre-order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMMMMMMMMMMM I didn't get this and I'm a pre-sale member.  I'm sending an email just to double check.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 28, 2014)

Phanne started a new thread for the fally box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133464-allure-fall-beauty-box-2014/


----------

